# 6.3a Release Watch Thread



## rminsk

*Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3a. Do not post the you have received slices for 6.3a. Only post if 6.3a has been activated naturally with a phone call and without any hacking.*

This thread is to track the release of 6.3 for the HR10-250. DirecTV typically rolls out software over a few week/month period. It is usually done the service address of the receiver. *Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3.* Please post the day you got it and the first 2 digits of the zipcode of the service address of the receiver. Also post if you already had 6.3 installed and if you are in a region that uses the 72.5 degree satellite.

Just because your zipcode may be listed you still may not activate the 6.3a software right away. Each night DirecTV/TiVo randomly choose receivers by the receiver service number and possiblly by zipcode. They update there database to reflect that 6.3a should be running on the randomly selected receiver. The next time the receiver completes the "TiVo" phone call the status will change to "Pending Restart". Early in the morning the receiver will restart itself and install the new software.

If you see a "Pending Restart" and want the software right away you can restart the receiver. This software install will take a longer than the usual software install because the TiVo database must be rebuilt. If you have any programs that are about to start recording and you do not want to miss them wait till after the show to restart.

DirecTV will be streaming the software images over the satellite for a few days/weeks and your machine will cache the software during the 3:00am service download. If your machine does not cache it for some reason (no satellite reception, ...) the software can be downloaded over the phone when it needs to be installed.


----------



## rminsk

Other notes on 6.3a. I will update this post as more data becomes available.

24: Number of installs reported

13: Had 6.3 already install
0: Did not have 6.3 already installed
11: Unknown if 6.3 was installed

1: Used 72.5 degree satellite
6: Did not use 72.5 degree satellite
17: Unknown if 72.5 degree satellite

9/25/06 - 4 had 6.3, 0 had non-6.3, 0 unknown
9/26/06 - 9 had 6.3, 0 had non-6.3, 11 unknown

Zipcode reporting installs:
01xxx
05xxx
08xxx
11xxx
32xxx
35xxx
37xxx
38xxx
45xxx
48xxx
60xxx
64xxx
74xxx
75xxx
76xxx
79xxx
84xxx
85xxx
90xxx
95xxx
97xxx


----------



## pkincy

I don't know if my HR10-250 has activated it but when I go to System Information in the menu it shoes Software Version as 6.3-01-2-357.

I have been out of town for a week, but noticed when I got back Friday that my Favorites were gone.

And when I redid them it was a very different interface than the old What you get, what is available and favorites.

Basically you have all the available channels checked and than you go create a single list for your menu that has every channel that you enter.

I am in Scottsdale.

Perry


----------



## litzdog911

pkincy said:


> I don't know if my HR10-250 has activated it but when I go to System Information in the menu it shoes Software Version as 6.3-01-2-357.
> 
> ...
> Perry


It would say "6.3*a*" if you had the new updated 6.3 software.


----------



## viper36

I don't meet all of your requirements but I will post my experience anyway. I manually updated my HR10-250 to 6.3a and after the reboot the picture was not watchable. I had to unplug the box and do another reboot before the picture was viewable.


----------



## davsherm

Forced a daily call tonight - downloaded 6.3a-01-2-357. 

In zip 015XX, had 6.3, do not use 73* sats.


----------



## acomire

Just walked downstairs and looked.....

Yup I am at 6.3a-01-2-357

I was one of the lucky ones to get 6.3 early so I guess I was on the 6.3a list too  

08527 is my zip

AJC


----------



## GalenMD

acomire said:


> I was one of the lucky ones to get 6.3 early so I guess I was on the 6.3a list too
> 
> AJC


Begs the question: Do those who receive the flawed 6.3 get top billing?


----------



## rminsk

GalenMD said:


> Begs the question: Do those who receive the flawed 6.3 get top billing?


Please only post to this thread to report you have 6.3a installed. I do not want this thread to get derailed like the last one.


----------



## mexican-bum

I am at 6.3a-01-2-357  

9-25 around 8:45 PM CT forced daily call and got pending restart. I also got 6.3 very early. Also my locals don't come off 72.5 they come off 119

zip 74xxx


----------



## A.C.

I now have 6.3a-01-2-357. It downloaded during the day today. I know that because I tried a daily call before going to work just in case it downloaded Sunday night. No joy. Just a few minutes ago I made a call and was pending restart. I got 6.3 about 10 days ago. Zip is 350XX.


----------



## AVPhan

6.3a
Zip 32312
No use of 72.5


----------



## TyroneShoes

Me too. Couldn't get to sleep, and saw unusual green lights on my 6.3 HR10, which I had placed in standby just 15 minutes earlier.



GalenMD said:


> Begs the question: Do those who receive the flawed 6.3 get top billing?


That would certainly be my suggestion to DTV...do damage control first, then resume the rollout. My other unit still sits at 3.1.


----------



## nuke

6.3 a week or so ago.

6.3a effective tonight. 95008. Have no idea about the 72.5 degree bird.


----------



## gpctexas

6.3a last night 79764


----------



## FriscoJoe

6.3a running in 75035
No noticeable difference yet for me...


----------



## dvr_guy

received 6.3 on 9/15
6.3a running as of last nite, 9/25 in 11355
Do not use 72.5 degree satellites


----------



## ericlovestivo

When you post about getting 6.3a, please also post if you had previously received 6.3. This will help us understand when non-6.3 users are added to the release list.


----------



## mwl001

Received yesterday/today - 6.3a in 85041.

Any way to tell anymore when you have a pending restart? I forced a call yesterday, then restarted -- nothing. Forced a call today, then checked my system info -- 6.3a! No restart? I'm not sure if the box rebooted itself early this morning, because I didn't check to see if 30 second skip was still enabled.

Oh yeah, I got 6.3 a little over a week ago.

Seems pretty apparent that only those who have 6.3 are being tested with 6.3a, which makes sense -- a certain percentage get the update, it's messed up, the "update is updated", it is then known that the update works (after a few weeks, which is why I believe NOBODY without 6.3 will get 6.3a until 10/4) and the update is general-released. Also, this way D* is only supporting two software versions, not 3 (6.3 is over-written).


----------



## FriscoJoe

mwl001 said:


> Received yesterday/today - 6.3a in 85041.
> 
> Any way to tell anymore when you have a pending restart? I forced a call yesterday, then restarted -- nothing. Forced a call today, then checked my system info -- 6.3a! No restart? I'm not sure if the box rebooted itself early this morning, because I didn't check to see if 30 second skip was still enabled.
> 
> Oh yeah, I got 6.3 a little over a week ago.


Mine had been reset this morning.


----------



## Jon J

I have 6.3a this morning. There was no "pending restart" yesterday but there was a restart overnight.

Zip 372


----------



## fredflint

Yesterday, I had 6.3. Long audio dropouts on Fox OTA were starting to get to me so I recorded Prison Break and Vanished last night on FOX EAST instead. No dropouts, but before going to bed, I forced a call to see if there was a fix. This morning, I have 6.3a. ZIP 38017.


----------



## BigTuna

forced a call last night on my "leased" unit

60647 - Chicago

Had 6.3 already, still waiting for other "owned" HR10 to get 6.3/6.3a.


----------



## cobra5wood

Please explain how to "force" a call for us novices...


----------



## AstroDad

cobra5wood said:


> Please explain how to "force" a call for us novices...


Main Menu/Settings/Phone/Make Daily Call Now


----------



## willardcpa

6.3a on a forced call yesteray evening.
Had 6.3 already
97455
no 72.5


----------



## Orient Express

got 6.3a last night 9/26

95139 - west coast 

normal service update

Anyone have the fix list for 6.3a?


----------



## tladle

Checked this morning and I had 6.3a.

Received 6.3 early last week.

Don't know about 72.5.

Zipcode 84074


----------



## BBREAL

Did anybody get LOGOS on 6.3a that did not have on 6.3 please?


----------



## rminsk

BBREAL said:


> Did anybody get LOGOS on 6.3a that did not have on 6.3 please?





vtfan99 said:


> I think its already been mentioned, but it appears that 6.3a has only gone to folks who had previously received 6.3. Is there anyone out there who has gotten 6.3a and knows for sure they hadn't previously gotten 6.3?


Please only post to this thread to report you have 6.3a installed. I do not want this thread to get derailed like the last one.


----------



## threeonparfive

Just checked and it appears that the update fairy came during the night last night (or maybe the night before...not sure) and updated my box.

I'm showing 6.3a-01-2-357
37615

My 72.5 locals are working once again!


----------



## SpankyInChicago

rminsk said:


> Please only post to this thread to report you have 6.3a installed. I do not want this thread to get derailed like the last one.


I don't have 6.3 or 6.3a on any of my HR10-250s.


----------



## kcn823

How is 6.3a being released? Is it by region? I'm on Long Island and I've had no luck by forcing calls for the last few days. Has anyone in the NYC area without a hacked unit been able to receive the 6.3a version?


----------



## rminsk

kcn823 said:


> How is 6.3a being released? Is it by region? I'm on Long Island and I've had no luck by forcing calls for the last few days. Has anyone in the NYC area without a hacked unit been able to receive the 6.3a version?


Please read the bery first post of this thread.


SpankyInChicago said:


> I don't have 6.3 or 6.3a on any of my HR10-250s.


*Please only post to this thread to report you have 6.3a installed. I do not want this thread to get derailed like the last one.*


----------



## trainedmonkey

had 6.3 yesterday
last night hd-dvr rebooted
6.3a installed
zip 64xxx


----------



## tfederov

6.3a in Plano, TX. Upgrade from 6.3. I had audio problems (optical) last week watching Prison Break. Haven't tested it long enough to see if that was a fluke or not.


----------



## TivoinTexas

6.3a in zip 76248 on one HR10. Second HR10 still has 3.1. The second HR10 was purchased approx 3 weeks ago.


----------



## mtxguy74

6.3a in 45324

Can't comment on 72.5 because I don't use it

Fox shows were over by the time I remembered to restart, so I can't comment on audio dropouts either


----------



## alltimesaresoon

near detroit and i have the 6.3a


----------



## rminsk

Please also try post if you had 6.3 before the upgrade to 6.3a and if you use the 72.5 degree satellite.


----------



## threeonparfive

rminsk said:


> Please also try post if you had 6.3 before the upgrade to 6.3a and if you use the 72.5 degree satellite.


Sorry...I forgot about that. I had 6.3 which broke my 72.5 locals. As stated previously, 6.3a fixed them.


----------



## pkincy

I had 6.3 a couple of days ago. 6.3a today.

In Phoenix.

Perry


----------



## JoeLA

Just got 6.3a in zip 90064.

Forced a call, got "pending restart," forced a restart.

Never got 6.3 (non-A version), but didn't have modem working until a couple days ago (had to use external USR 33k modem to get connection using Speakeasy VOIP).


----------



## DennisMileHi

I have 6.3a today replacing 6.3 that I got about 9/16. 80xxx No DD problems or any other problems at all. The speed is way faster than before... at least 5 times faster.


----------



## static2229

What would happen if you set the zip code on your unit to one of the ones that was receiving the update. Then have it call a local number in that area, even if it is long distance. Would this work?


----------



## Herb S.

Recieved 6.3a sometime tues. AM, did experience audio dropouts on prison break, none on vanished recorded OTA on Monday with 6.3. Using Denon AVR 3300 via optical. Have not had audio problems on D* channels.


----------



## lostman72

I had 6.3 on one of my 10-250's now I checked it and it has 6.3a. 932 zipcode. Has any one received the 6.3a that had the 3.0xxxx ? My other unit still won't upgrade after two calls? I guess I will have to wait and see. 

I don't have the local sat. I am using the 5 LNB dish and the unit that got the upgrade I am not using optical output.


----------



## nmarrion

Got 6.3a yesterday (9/26). Machine got stuck when automatically restarting. Had to unplug to get it to restart successfully. First time that has ever happened.

Updated from 6.3 which I got on 9/14.

940xx here in the SF Bay area.


----------



## jpsawyer

is forcing a call enough? i've been forcing a call 4 times a day with no luck. the status simply says "succeeded."


----------



## BBREAL

6.3A on my box this AM ( 6/27)
had 6.3 for about two weeks
now have LOGOS when I did not 
don't know about 72.5
Zip 900


----------



## Jimbo713

Well, I don't use the 72.5 satellite - but I DID have 6.3 - and was upgraded to 6.3a overnight. Over here by Sea World. 782**


----------



## BillyT2002

I think DirecTV has Maine set to always be updated dead last or something. Get it right DirecTV - the real IQs are in blue states. You should be updating the blue state braniacs first as we're less likely to call up and complain.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

rminsk said:


> Please read the bery first post of this thread.
> *Please only post to this thread to report you have 6.3a installed. I do not want this thread to get derailed like the last one.*


I still haven't received 6.3 or 6.3a on any of my three units.


----------



## Robdec

Has anyone that didnt allready have 6.3 receive 6.3A ?


----------



## rminsk

static2229 said:


> What would happen if you set the zip code on your unit to one of the ones that was receiving the update. Then have it call a local number in that area, even if it is long distance. Would this work?


Please see the first post in this thread. It is based only on the TiVo service number.


jpsawyer said:


> s forcing a call enough? i've been forcing a call 4 times a day with no luck. the status simply says "succeeded."


Again, see the first post in this thread. DirecTV updates the database once or twice a day. It seems they are only updating the machines that have the 6.3 buggy version of the software right now.

Let's try to stay on topic. Only post if you receive the 6.3a update.


----------



## no-blue-screen

It looks like people are receving a message that the 6.3 upgrade is coming. It will be interesting to see if everyone with 3.1.5f is getting this message or if there is any correlation to their HR10-250 being added to the database. See the following thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=319148


----------



## Mr Pieces

Received 6.3a yesterday on one of my HD TiVo's. (of coarse it's on the one in the bedroom)

Now to get 6.3 downstairs.

Brian


----------



## no-blue-screen

Mr Pieces said:


> Received 6.3a yesterday on one of my HD TiVo's. (of coarse it's on the one in the bedroom)
> 
> Now to get 6.3 downstairs.
> 
> Brian


Did you already have 6.3 on that box before you were updated to 6.3a, or did you have the 3.1.5f?


----------



## Vin

Went from 6.3 (which caused audio drop outs) to 6.3a and still have audio drop outs. 

Zip: 07013


----------



## tiggermanh

I dont know when I got 6.3a but I have it now.

I had 6.3 within the first few days of it coming out.

non hacked box.


----------



## Spin

6.3a is installed and 72.5 is still dead. 658XX


----------



## npm

I received the 6.3a update and it is activated.

Zip: 90048
I previously had 6.3 on this machine.
I do not use the 72.5 sat.
It happened on the 25th or 26th (I was out of town.)


----------



## litzdog911

Spin said:


> 6.3a is installed and 72.5 is still dead. 658XX


I think you need to repeat "Satellite Guided Setup" to re-enable your 72.5 satellite reception.


----------



## Lee L

I am in 27560 and I got the update from 6.3 to 6.3a 9-27 on one machine. The other is still on 3.1.5f but I did get the upgrade soon message, which I did not get on the 6.3 unit. I only use the 3 core satellites.


----------



## Kevin L

My 6.3 box updated to 6.3a yesterday in zip 11704. The other two are still on 3.15f. No idea about 72.5.


----------



## stiffi

I got a message yesterday after forcing a call. It said "Software Update Coming"

Then it had some info about making sure my phone was plugged in to get the 6.3 update.


----------



## JimSpence

Mine also had the message today.
Zipcode 13901


----------



## psywzrd

Forced a call this morning and got the pending restart message (zip code 077**). I manually restarted the box and now I'm just waiting for the update to complete. This is on on unhacked box that was still on 3.1.5f,.


----------



## gfb107

I just forced a call and also got "Pending Restart". My unit is Zippered, still running 3.5.1f. Zip = 27***


----------



## goatboy66

Forced a call yesterday evening 9/27, got the message 6.3 was coming. Forced a call this morning and got pending restart. Rebooted and have 6.3a

Had 3.1.5 before, zip 303xx


----------



## psywzrd

Update just completed. Took about half an hour or so. It's tough for me to really judge the increase in speed because I'm at work and controlling my Tivo via my Treo (Slingbox) but it does appear to be faster.


----------



## Spin

litzdog911 said:


> I think you need to repeat "Satellite Guided Setup" to re-enable your 72.5 satellite reception.


I have autodetected sats, and have repeated the setup. The 72.5 is still dead. I plugged in a 3.1f into the same lines and it works perfectly. It's not fixed.


----------



## dscott72

I just got the message that I would be receiving the upgrade from 3.1.5 to 6.3. Any one have any idea what the time from from the message to the actual download is?


----------



## psywzrd

dscott72 said:


> I just got the message that I would be receiving the upgrade from 3.1.5 to 6.3. Any one have any idea what the time from from the message to the actual download is?


Force a call. I got the upgrade message yesterday and when I forced a call this morning, I saw the pending restart message.


----------



## rmassey

Does the pending restart show in the same screen that you initiate a daily call? I have forced the call a few times and don't see the pending restart yet.


----------



## psywzrd

rmassey said:


> Does the pending restart show in the same screen that you initiate a daily call? I have forced the call a few times and don't see the pending restart yet.


Yes - instead of saying "Succeeded", it will say "Pending Restart".


----------



## dhines

received the notification on one of my HR10's, but after forcing the call no 'pending restart message'. sadly it is still on 3.1.5

strangely enough, did not get the message on the other HR10, yet when i dialed in, i received the 'pending restart' notification. go figure . . . 

zip: 91406


----------



## JoeSchueller

Sounds like the message and the actual timing are completely unrelated


----------



## bobmun

1:15 this morning screen went blue "please wait while new software is installed this may take up to 1 hour......" speed is great update was worth the wait.
zip 601xx


----------



## ayrton911

Checked my receiver this morning. It was on "pending restart," so I restarted it, and I have 6.3a. 

I was on 3. whatever before.


----------



## ethos

got the update this afternoon in 235xx


----------



## TiVoLurker

Received the "6.3 update is coming" message yesterday. Did a forced call after the 2am service download and still nothing.

this morning I forced a call and got the "pending restart message" 6.3a installed. I had been at 3.1.5f

zip code 900xx


----------



## JimSpence

Forced a call, but I didn't get the pending restart message.

I'll try again later.


----------



## belsokar

psywzrd said:


> Update just completed. Took about half an hour or so. It's tough for me to really judge the increase in speed because I'm at work and controlling my Tivo via my Treo (Slingbox) but it does appear to be faster.


how the heck to you control it from a treo???


----------



## LI-SVT

I have 6.3a for two days now. Zip 117**.


----------



## steverc

6.3a in 42041 .


----------



## B Smooth

got it on tuesday 946**


----------



## psywzrd

belsokar said:


> how the heck to you control it from a treo???


Slingbox.


----------



## adamshipley

I got 6.3a today 1 PM PDT after a forced called. First software upgrade since 3.x.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

belsokar said:


> how the heck to you control it from a treo???


If you have a SlingBox you can download SlingPlayer Mobile to your PDA or Smart Phone..

I have SlingPlayer Mobile on my Cingular 8125 Controlling my HR10-250.. Its really sweeet..


----------



## hybucket

OK - I just got the D* notice in my MESSAGES to leave my phone line connected for the HD update....when I go to Phone Setup, it, it tells me my last call cattempt was at 10.35AM today, and below that, under CURRENT CALL STATUS, it says "Pending restart, Phone not it use." 
At the bottom, it says UPDATING...does this mean it is now downloading the update> The "Next Scheduled Call" line is today's at 10.35. Is there anything further I need do, or will it do it all on its own? I am, BTW, in the 021XX zip code.


----------



## altan

Yeah! Forced a call and got the upgrade. Rebooted and now I'm at

"Installing new software from the TiVo Service. This will take a few moments."

Non-hacked 3.1.5f box. Zip starts with 30

... Altan

P.S. I will post if I have any DD problems!

Ok, as I'm typing the display is updating... some new graphics... larger DirecTV logo. Now it says "Preparing the service update... This may take up to an hour."


----------



## kroddy

hybucket said:


> OK - I just got the D* notice in my MESSAGES to leave my phone line connected for the HD update....when I go to Phone Setup, it, it tells me my last call cattempt was at 10.35AM today, and below that, under CURRENT CALL STATUS, it says "Pending restart, Phone not it use."
> At the bottom, it says UPDATING...does this mean it is now downloading the update> The "Next Scheduled Call" line is today's at 10.35. Is there anything further I need do, or will it do it all on its own? I am, BTW, in the 021XX zip code.


If you can't wait, make sure there's nothing you must record in the next half-hour or so, re-boot and it will upgrade - otherwise it will reboot itself in the early hours of the morning and you will have the new software when you wake up.


----------



## ProStreet

Just forced a call and got the pending restart. I had 3.1.5f before this. I do not use the 72.5 degree satellite. Im in 53XXX. Did a reboot and Im at the "This may take up to an hour" screen now. 
*WAY COOL!!!! I HAVE 6.3A!!!*


----------



## JoeSchueller

No love in 41018


----------



## samberger

RATS!!!just forced a call and nothing. i'd love to know if this is completely random, or if there is some rhyme or reason to it. whatever it is, it's frustrating.

oh well, the night is young.


----------



## gr00vie

I forced a call like I have been everyday since I found out about the update and its installing now. I wasnt on 6.3 before this and im in 95382


----------



## sanderv

Got the message on 9/27 to make sure phone was connected and forced about a half dozen calls with no change.
Came home from work tonight forced a couple of calls and got Pending restart.
So I manually restarted and currnetly see that the recorder is in the process of upgrading the S/W 
recorder was at 3.15 S/W zipcode 023XX

Finished the upgrade and now at 6.3a


----------



## MikeE.

Forced a call this morning at 7 AM - no love.

Forced a call this evening at 5:30 PM Central time and got the pending restart. Restarted and am now at 6.3a from previous 3.1.5f (no 6.3 ever here). Unmodded unit, no 72.5 nor 95 degree satellite usage here.

70447 zip code.

Mike


----------



## tscheifler

Forced a call this evening and got the pending restart. Restarted and am now at 6.3a from previous 3.1.5f (no 6.3 ever here). Unmodded unit, no 72.5 nor 95 degree satellite usage here.

631xx zip code.


----------



## TonyM

Got the message yesterday. Forced a call this afternoon.. No update yet for me.

SF Bay Area 945xx


----------



## DAVIDGR

Got the message yesterday. Forced a call tonite. No update yet for me.

NY Area 105xx


----------



## stevmead

Two hr10-250's. Both got the "message" today. Forced a call, one updated, one not. 
Zip 928xx.
No 6.3 on either.
Unk Sat 72.5


----------



## kbohip

Got the message last night, forced a call last night and tonight but still no 6.3a. :down: I think I'll just start forcing one call after another until I get it.


----------



## rifleman69

Had the message today, forced a call and downloaded the authorization for the update. Installing as we speak.

I did NOT have 6.3, unmodded unit besides a second hard drive in it.

zipcode 97XXX


----------



## solidgrue

Hi gang! I created an account specifically to report in.

I got the message on my unhacked HR10 last night after a forced call. I forced a call this evening, and got the Pending Restart notice. The HR10 is booting the new code as I type.

Zip 088xx
Was running 3.1.5f, unhacked
No using 72.5

:up:


----------



## hefe

Got the message...no update yet.


----------



## puddyhog

Forced a call this morning - no love, but I did get the "6.3 is coming your way" message. Force called again tonight, and I HAVE 6.3! Ebonovic - I never lost the faith... 6.3a ROCKS and was worth the wait!


----------



## mroot

No love in 68127


----------



## Bigcat19

I have two stock HR10-250's. One has received the 6.3a update, the other is still waiting... Hopefully I will receive the second unit's update soon. 6.3a guides are so much faster!

My zip is 53xxx.

SPS


----------



## vdubuclet

Got the message, restarted and got 6.3a. Booya! Was running 3.1. zip 75243.


----------



## mluntz

Went from 3.1 to 6.3a today. Zip code 211xx. Guide is super fast!! :up:


----------



## mluntz

Robdec said:


> Has anyone that didnt allready have 6.3 receive 6.3A ?


Just got it today. 3.1 to 6.3a. Zip code 211xx. :up:


----------



## jeburnett

Since upgrading to 6.3 and then 6.3a I'm having problems with the remote and the front panel buttons become inoperative. One time I had to pull the power to get it back, the next time I just let it complete a recording and it cleared on its own.

It has only occurred while a recording is in progress. It has on other occasions (now twice) stopped recording and then restarted again putting two entries for the same show in the Now Playing list. There is a gap between the two recordings so I'm missing parts of a show.

Last week, an hour long program started 30 minutes late. Tonight, I had an hour long show stop recording at 48 minutes. Trying to look at a live channel only brought up a grayed out screen. I went into Season Pass and changed a recording option on the program I was missing so that it would record reruns. When I saved that option, the Tivo began recording the program again, though only in time to catch the last 3 minutes. Like before, two entries in the now playing list for the same show. Looking at Live channels also started working again as well. No power down or physical reset, so this is clearly a software problem!

One other thing about all these occurances; they only seem to happen on OTA HD broadcasts. I haven't seen this happen for satellite programs.

This is really not good and I hope others report it enough to get them to fix it.

Jonathan
Zip Code 322xx


----------



## btwyx

I had 6.3 already. I got the upgrade coming message yesterday and I think I got the upgrade last night (I didn't notice the reboot). I have 6.3a now and I have logos again. It was the logos which gave me the hint something had changed.

94043.


----------



## BLitz7734

Received 6.3a Tonight after forcing a call (message last night)  

Matt

06450


----------



## jautor

Forced a call this evening, got the update (message last night), came from 3.1x... 77xxx


----------



## davahad

Got the message Wednesday. Forced a call last night and got the 6.3a. Previous version was 3.xxxx. Zip 95125


----------



## hmss007

Received message last night, forced call this afternoon and rebooted to 6.3a; zip code is 98xxx


----------



## Ein

Zip code is useless. 

There is no correlation between Zip and updates.

When the unit was first activated might be useful???

For those with multiple HR10-250. Did the oldest unit get updated first?


----------



## davsherm

Ein said:


> For those with multiple HR10-250. Did the oldest unit get updated first?


Yes


----------



## Onazuka

Ein said:


> Zip code is useless.
> 
> There is no correlation between Zip and updates.
> 
> When the unit was first activated might be useful???
> 
> For those with multiple HR10-250. Did the oldest unit get updated first?


I bought my HR10-250 about the second it was available and I haven't been upgraded.


----------



## Bryan Lyle

I was #6 on VE's preorder list for the HD Tivo... No 6.3a love for me yet.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Age/Service Date is useless.

It has been long discussed in several threads that it is based on a hash of the service number that is likely completely random. While previous rollouts have had regional elements, this one is completely based on a pseudo-random function against the service number.


----------



## Indiana627

Forced my daily call this morning and got "pending restart" when the call finished, so I restarted and now have 6.3a (the whole install process took less than 20 minutes). I have a stock HR10 that had 3.1.5f on it. ZIP: 141xx. I don't use the 72.5 sat so no comment on that. Nice to have folders again. Didn't have any time to mess with anything else other than quickly setting up my favorites so the guide would be familiar to my wife. I'll set it up for good tonight. I've only had it for 13 days and was already frustrated with how slow it was - I feel real bad for those who've had it for years!

What's up with the reference to Echostar in the new message after it finishes rebooting?


----------



## wbrault

Got a message the other day... so far nothing yet.. forced probablly a dozen calls but nothing.

Im in 18252


----------



## CessnaDriver

I guess rminsk abandoned this thread since nobody can follow directions.


----------



## mhn2

Forced a call last night after receiving the "upgrade coming message" yesterday morning. It did a quick download and went to pending restart status. I went ahead and rebooted the system and it installed the software. I haven't modified the machine at all and I live in the 760XX zip code.


----------



## thedeak08

Got the 6.3a update last night from 3.1.5f. Zip 46214. Seems they are starting to send the update to everyone including those who didn't have the original 6.3 now.


----------



## wbrault

damn Im not getting anything. I got the message a few days ago... been forceing calls forever now and nothing. Does forceing the calls even help it?


----------



## cforrest

Have 6.3a, just restarted receiver, went from 3.1.5f. Zip code 11021


----------



## markrubi

I got the UPgrade coming message yesterday. Still no 6.3a though. 73096


----------



## deezel629

thedeak08 said:


> Got the 6.3a update last night from 3.1.5f. Zip 46214. Seems they are starting to send the update to everyone including those who didn't have the original 6.3 now.


+1 Finally got the update last night. The speed of the channel guide is tremendous. Zip 07621


----------



## Ragnar D.

Never had 6.3, got "Upgrade coming soon" message on Wednesday night after a forced call, and then got the "Pending Restart" last night after another forced call. Took about 30 minutes.

6.3a is wonderful. The machine was like molasses, and now it is so much faster. Folders are nice, but, the speed it what makes all the difference.

I have a second machine in the bedroom that has NOT been upgraded yet, but, has received the message. Forced calls aren't doing anything to that one. It is "newer" and already was much faster than the older one, so, I am not as antsy for that one to get upgraded.


----------



## samberger

wbrault said:


> damn Im not getting anything. I got the message a few days ago... been forceing calls forever now and nothing. Does forceing the calls even help it?


not unless it's already been beamed to you. and there is no way on a unhacked machine to know whether or not it's been beamed. so no, it doesn't help it, but it doesn't hurt to make the call either. i bring my 8 year old daughter into the fun and we both chant "pending restart, pending restart..." while waiting for the call to finish.


----------



## cancan

Indiana627 said:


> What's up with the reference to Echostar in the new message after it finishes rebooting?


What's the message?


----------



## Indiana627

cancan said:


> What's the message?


I had a message regarding setting up my favorite channels since they changed how this works. In the message, it said something to the effect of "FOR ECHOSTAR (DISH) CUSTOMERS, please pay special attention because if you tune the Tivo to a channel you don't receive, you won't be able to change off that channel..." or something like that. I read it real quick as I was leaving for work, but I didn't delete the message. Anyone else see this?


----------



## drew2k

Indiana627 said:


> I had a message regarding setting up my favorite channels since they changed how this works. In the message, it said something to the effect of "FOR ECHOSTAR (DISH) CUSTOMERS, please pay special attention because if you tune the Tivo to a channel you don't receive, you won't be able to change off that channel..." or something like that. I read it real quick as I was leaving for work, but I didn't delete the message. Anyone else see this?


I wonder if that is part of a message that should only be shown on stand-alone series 2 TiVo units, for customers who use the SA S2 TiVo to control their Dish receivers? Sounds like an appearance bug if TiVo is letting that message show in 6.3a on DirecTV units...


----------



## codespy

2 unhacked units, never got 6.3.

Got messages 9/27, and my older unit indicated pending restart. Did restart and got 6.3a.

Forced calls on the newer unit (3 mo old) and nothing yet- still at 3.1.5f.

Not using 72.5

Zip 53066


----------



## RoyGBiv

I got the message last evening when I got home from work, but every time I try to force a call, it tells me I am unable to make a call due to an "update that is in progress." But, if I make a test call, the test call goes through. The TiVo says it is scheduled to make its next call early Saturday morning, so I will see what happens.

SMK


----------



## fjwagner

rminsk said:


> *Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3a. Do not post the you have received slices for 6.3a. Only post if 6.3a has been activated naturally with a phone call and without any hacking.*
> 
> This thread is to track the release of 6.3 for the HR10-250. DirecTV typically rolls out software over a few week/month period. It is usually done the service address of the receiver. *Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3.* Please post the day you got it and the first 2 digits of the zipcode of the service address of the receiver. Also post if you already had 6.3 installed and if you are in a region that uses the 72.5 degree satellite.
> 
> .


RMINSK - You had a great idea, but no one wants to stay "on task". Getting tiring reading about forced calls etc etc.


----------



## Rojma

Indiana627 said:


> I had a message regarding setting up my favorite channels since they changed how this works. In the message, it said something to the effect of "FOR ECHOSTAR (DISH) CUSTOMERS, please pay special attention because if you tune the Tivo to a channel you don't receive, you won't be able to change off that channel..." or something like that. I read it real quick as I was leaving for work, but I didn't delete the message. Anyone else see this?


Nobody report this bug to DirecTV/Tivo or they may halt the roll out AGAIN. Still waiting for mine to update...


----------



## Indiana627

Rojma said:


> Nobody report this bug to DirecTV/Tivo or they may halt the roll out AGAIN. Still waiting for mine to update...


From what Earl has said, D* reads these forums without anyone having to report it to them, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for and everyone else still waiting. 

As for this message, I can't be the only one who got it yet I don't remember seeing anyone else post about it. It was just a regular message in the Directv Central > Messages & Setup > Messages page. I'll look again tonight and see if I can post exactly what it says.


----------



## bluntedat420

Got 6.3a on my newest of two HR10's (1 year old vs. 2+). Not hacked beyond upgraded HDD's. Both units got the "upgrade" message earlier this week. Did not force a call or force a reboot, it happened naturally. In fact, the reboot didn't go smoothly since the machine was stuck in a reboot loop for more than an hour before finally clearing the 'almost there...' screen. The upgraded machine did NOT have 6.3 prior.

Zip 926XX


----------



## Paperboy2003

1 with, 1 without in 07869

Question though...one one with, I don't have folders. I believe it's because the dvr service was disabled somehow. I'm trying to call into to restart the service. 

Anyone else have these problems?


----------



## Paperboy2003

Disregard the previous post....I had to enable groups.


----------



## K_bueno

Forced a call...pending restart....now have 6.3a!
No 72.5, Zip 92591
I'm still in shock we finally have an update for a dvr they are dumping!


----------



## Mike__P

337xx Updated to version 6.3a from 3.1f
do not have 72.5 dish
forced the call to make it happen


----------



## BigTuna

davsherm said:


> Yes


Leased unit I have had for 6 months got 6.3 and 6.3a first. Owned unit I have had for 2 years still on 3.15f.


----------



## sdchrgrboy

CessnaDriver said:


> since nobody can follow directions.


And this surprises you?


----------



## rifleman69

fjwagner said:


> RMINSK - You had a great idea, but no one wants to stay "on task". Getting tiring reading about forced calls etc etc.


That's because rminsk's theory didn't hold any water. The date, id #, zip code, etc... don't mean a thing in this upgrade.


----------



## rogelah

Today, 9/29/2006 6.3a
Did not have the previous code.
Zip 33326
Don't use the 72.5

Downloaded normally. Indicated Update pending. Forced a daily call. Then when I checked my off-air channels only a few; rescanned off-air. Checked satellite signal and while it was checking it went into power on sequence.

Where are the folders and how do I get them?


----------



## Big Daddy P

yo rogelah. I'm in zip 33325. Whazzup neighbor? Can you send a little of your upgrade mojo?

C'mon Directv upgrade gods! What about me? Must I be the absolute last one to get this!


----------



## rogelah

Big Daddy P said:


> yo rogelah. I'm in zip 33325. Whazzup neighbor? Can you send a little of your upgrade mojo?
> 
> C'mon Directv upgrade gods! What about me? Must I be the absolute last one to get this!


Just got the upgrade message on my other HR10-250.

Come next Tuesday I'll have 2 - HR10-250s and 2 - HR20s. (I didn't want to deactivate the HR10s until I'm sure that the HR20s will function as well. I know I won't get local PBSs. I called Retention to get the upgrades ($99 for one, free for the other (after credit on bill) and no installation charge.

Also includes the new dish and multiswitch (I asked them to put the Zinswell WB68 multiswitch on the order).

My neighbors and friends wonder what in the H**l I do with all that "stuff"? Well, this is the new fall lineup and I don't have to decide what not to record/watch if they are all on at the same time. Bonus is that I can record 4 football games at the same time.


----------



## Indiana627

OK, here's the reference to Echostar in the message I got in Directv Central > Messages & Settings > Messages after it upgraded to 6.3a this morning. Name of message is "The Channel List:"

"ATTENTION DISH (ECHOSTAR) CUSTOMERS: This is especially important for you to do because if the Recorder tunes to a channel you don't receive, it won't be able to tune away, and you'll need to use your Dish remote control to escape from that channel."

The message basically tells you how to set up your Favorite channels in the new software. I can't figure out the E* reference though???


----------



## aphex187

35 Forced Calls and I'm still looking at "Succeeded"


----------



## Rollo27

Received message today, 32065. Forced a couple of calls...nothing.


----------



## davetroup

I received the message several days ago, and have forced calls, well, more frequently than I'm willing to admit. ;-)

Still stuck on the old version. 

I wonder if DirecTV is aware that their volume of "daily calls" has (undoubtedly) multiplied significantly in the past few weeks as users force calls in the hopes of getting authorized for the upgrade.

Impatiently waiting here....


----------



## BigJ52

Same here many forced calls and still looking at succeeded


----------



## stevmead

Even if they noticed, why would they care?


----------



## amro

In the 76034 zip. Unmoded box.


----------



## wbrault

turned on my tivo.. and it was downloading.. it finished, went to go see if anything about a pending restart but I could not force a call. It told me to check system information or messages.

Nothing in messages besides that 6.3 messed I got a few days ago. When I check the system information it says processing 1% etc..

still processing

EDIT: I guess it was nothing, it wasnt the daily call though. The next one scheduled is sunday the 1st.


----------



## steelcurtain

Got the software today, and my phone is not normally connected. Had to take the box to a friend's house. Did not have 6.3 previously, I only had 3.1. Unmodded box.

Zip 841xx.


----------



## kcarsten

Received yesterday (9/29/2006)
Update Coming Message + 6.3a updated software
No previous 6.3
Zip 45205

Everything stayed in place, SP and 'Channels You Receive'

Folders - very cool
Unbelievably Fast


----------



## jgriffin7

Previously 3.1.
Received message Wednesday night (Sept 27). Forced call yesterday (Friday, Sept 29) at 6:00 p.m. New software loaded: Now 6.3a.
Zip 75013
Had to turn Dolby Digital back on (set to Dolby Digital PCM after restart). Had to enable group folders.
Otherwise no problems (and fast!)


----------



## dgomer

got it today...area code 432xx


----------



## phox_mulder

Got the message on the 27th, figured I'd force a call just for gits and shiggles.
Nothing.

Now I'm wondering if activation date plays any part in getting the update.

Mine was purchased the last week of February, to avoid the lease, and activated the first week in March.

Not going to bother posting zipcode, I firmly believe it has absolutely nothing to do with getting the update, since so many have posted that 1 of their 3 machines got the update and the others haven't.

Still on 3.1
Never got 6.3
Eagerly awaiting 6.3a.
Not forcing any more calls, waste of time.


phox


----------



## johnnny732

phox_mulder said:


> Now I'm wondering if activation date plays any part in getting the update.
> 
> phox


Activation dates play no part EVERYONE will have the update no later then October 19th. They are not doing it by state either, they are doing it by card numbers Blocks of card numbers at a time. You might get your update before the 19th of October but no later the the 19th. The 19th at 10:00am will be the time and date of the last lot of card numbers to be updated. Johnnny


----------



## Time Warp

6.3a installed 9/30/2006 in zipcode 752xx


----------



## drew2k

johnnny732 said:


> Activation dates play no part EVERYONE will have the update no later then October 19th. They are not doing it by state either, they are doing it by card numbers Blocks of card numbers at a time. You might get your update before the 19th of October but no later the the 19th. The 19th at 10:00am will be the time and date of the last lot of card numbers to be updated. Johnnny


Johnnny - Previous rumors were (from CSR to customer who posted at TCF) were that all customers would have 6.3a by 10/3. Can you let us know where you're getting a date of 10/19 from?


----------



## GalenMD

johnnny732 said:


> Activation dates play no part EVERYONE will have the update no later then October 19th. They are not doing it by state either, they are doing it by card numbers Blocks of card numbers at a time... Johnnny


Gee, maybe we should be posting card numbers instead of the useless zips.

Glad to hear some people got the update over the weekend. Still gives me a chance of getting it. No love here on either unit.


----------



## cforrest

2 of the 3 HD Tivos my parents have got upgraded to 6.3a from 6.3. 1 is still waiting on receiving the upgrade, still at 3.1.5f. Zip code 11545.


----------



## johnnny732

drew2k said:


> Johnnny - Previous rumors were (from CSR to customer who posted at TCF) were that all customers would have 6.3a by 10/3. Can you let us know where you're getting a date of 10/19 from?


My Aunt's neighbor works for technical support at DTV. I called her like 15 mins . Before I made that post to ask her what she new. She told me that the last batch is scheduled for 10/19 at 2:00am. She said if someone does not have the update by then there is something wrong (Phone Line Not Connected Probable) and that person needs to call DTV. Everyday a bunch will be updated If your card number is set to get the update for that day what ever day it may be your receiver must have dialed out sometime within 24 hours before 2:00am of that day. So, basically everyone should force one call a day everyday. That is the only way to make things happen as quickly as possible. She looked into trying to force the update to my receivers and she can't make that happen.

I called her again today and asked about the date October 19th again. She said that in her notes it says MOST receivers should be updated by October 4th but a small percent won't be updated till the 19th. She said there is no reason given and she is not even telling people about the 4th. She is instructed to tell people if they call that if their receiver is not updated by the 19th of October to call DTV.

I really hope I don't have to wait till the 19th for my update!!!! Johnnny


----------



## AstroDad

thanks for the info johnny


----------



## drew2k

Thanks Johnnny ... 

I'm guessing I'll be in the small percent of customers who won't get the upgrade until 10/19.


----------



## videojanitor

drew2k said:


> I'm guessing I'll be in the small percent of customers who won't get the upgrade until 10/19.


I'm right there with ya ...


----------



## kbohip

Another one here who'll undoubtedly get the update on the 19th.


----------



## videojanitor

My wife thinks I'm a nut because I get irritated when the Last Call Status says "Succeeded."


----------



## Todd

Is anyone not having any problems with the upgrade? I don't have it yet and have pulled the cord from my phone line because of all the problems people are having. They've got to fix this DD5.1 audio dropout problem...

They need to stop the rollout and fix the problems.


----------



## lorick

Todd said:


> Is anyone not having any problems with the upgrade? I don't have it yet and have pulled the cord from my phone line because of all the problems people are having. They've got to fix this DD5.1 audio dropout problem...
> 
> They need to stop the rollout and fix the problems.


NO.....Do not stop the rollout. No one has been able to confirm ANY of these problems are due to the new software. The audio dropouts are being reported by people that have not been upgraded.


----------



## JoeSchueller

videojanitor said:


> My wife thinks I'm a nut because I get irritated when the Last Call Status says "Succeeded."


LOL... my wife said the exact same thing to me this morning. I guess I'm in the lucky few stuck until the 19th. I guess "Please Wait..." will have a nice double meaning for me for the next few weeks.


----------



## jpsawyer

3 forced calls a day, no joy. Two friends in Chicago got the update a day after the notification message, and neither were paying attention and were suddenly suprised to find folders with 6.3a! Me, running downstairs at 5AM to start a new batch of forced calls every day, nuthin'.  

Brutal.


----------



## desertrat

videojanitor said:


> My wife thinks I'm a nut because I get irritated when the Last Call Status says "Succeeded."


I thought I was the only one


----------



## hefe

desertrat said:


> I thought I was the only one


I knew there were more of us.


----------



## phox_mulder

AstroDad said:


> thanks for the info johnny





drew2k said:


> Thanks Johnnny ...
> 
> I'm guessing I'll be in the small percent of customers who won't get the upgrade until 10/19.


Ohhh, Johny gets a couple of thank you's, but Earl gets called a shil.

Friend of a cousin's hairdresser's dog-groomer's aunt works at DirecTV and said. . .

JK 

I'm still waiting patiently,
not forcing calls, not checking the phone status daily,
using the "please wait" time while arranging SP's to get a little nap in.

I'll be among the choice few who don't get it till 10/19 as well.

phox


----------



## boggsaz

Sat 9/30 5:50 AM
Upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3a, no forced calls.
Zip 850XX, Phoenix, AZ

Now -- Audio dropouts on OTA shows.


----------



## fasTLane

Phone jack still disconnected. No dropouts.


----------



## Todd

lorick said:


> NO.....Do not stop the rollout. No one has been able to confirm ANY of these problems are due to the new software. The audio dropouts are being reported by people that have not been upgraded.


No, I don't think so. A few with 3.1 have reported very brief dropouts over the years, but nothing like what 6.3 is giving us. It needs to be fixed badly.


----------



## btwyx

Todd said:


> Is anyone not having any problems with the upgrade? I don't have it yet and have pulled the cord from my phone line because of all the problems people are having. They've got to fix this DD5.1 audio dropout problem...
> 
> They need to stop the rollout and fix the problems.


I'm having zero problems with the upgrade. I don't have DD dropouts.


----------



## drew2k

phox_mulder said:


> AstroDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info johnny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drew2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnnny ...
> 
> I'm guessing I'll be in the small percent of customers who won't get the upgrade until 10/19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, Johny gets a couple of thank you's, but Earl gets called a shil.
Click to expand...

  Hey now! Let's be careful so that people don't extrapolate that I was one of the name-callers ...

I have *never* called Earl a shill, and in fact have openly decried usage of that term. I have also never disparaged anything Earl has said here, and have openly thanked him for sharing the information he learns form his inside contacts.

I understand your point, but let's be clear about who's calling the names here ...


----------



## Lee L

Todd said:


> No, I don't think so. A few with 3.1 have reported very brief dropouts over the years, but nothing like what 6.3 is giving us. It needs to be fixed badly.


I have had a few dropouts over the years. I have had various HD receivers since April of 2001 and I know that there are sometimes problems and I know how to recognize them.

However, in the last couple of weeks I have been getting something different. I have had multiple audio droputs that are exactly like what is described as being from 6.3 (8 seconds of silence, followed by a video glitch accompanied by the return of sound) on my *3.1.5f *HR10-250.


----------



## mhn2

I have had occasional audio/video glitches in the 18 months with my HR10-250, but the latest problem since the 6.3a upgrade is significantly different. It's as if someone hit the Mute button and then hits it again after about 8 seconds.


----------



## fasTLane

This is too bizarre. Never had a single instance of this sound problem in one year of use. How is it that some have it and others do not? And with both software versions?


----------



## alaskahill

johnnny732 said:


> My Aunt's neighbor works for technical support at DTV. I called her like 15 mins . Before I made that post to ask her what she new. She told me that the last batch is scheduled for 10/19 at 2:00am. She said if someone does not have the update by then there is something wrong (Phone Line Not Connected Probable) and that person needs to call DTV. Everyday a bunch will be updated If your card number is set to get the update for that day what ever day it may be your receiver must have dialed out sometime within 24 hours before 2:00am of that day. So, basically everyone should force one call a day everyday. That is the only way to make things happen as quickly as possible. She looked into trying to force the update to my receivers and she can't make that happen.
> Johnnny


Are you sure that 24 hour dial out rule is correct?

If I look at when me box dials out on it's own, it is every 2 days. That means it could easily be possible if I left my box to its own devices that it would not have dialed out 24 hours before 2:00 AM of the day it would be scheduled to update.


----------



## TivoManiac

Has the rollout stopped? I haven't seen any posts today saying that the received the update today. Did anyone get updated today?

Thanks


----------



## Todd

Lee L said:


> I have had a few dropouts over the years. I have had various HD receivers since April of 2001 and I know that there are sometimes problems and I know how to recognize them.
> 
> However, in the last couple of weeks I have been getting something different. I have had multiple audio droputs that are exactly like what is described as being from 6.3 (8 seconds of silence, followed by a video glitch accompanied by the return of sound) on my *3.1.5f *HR10-250.


Bizarre. I don't think I've ever really had any audio dropouts in my 2.5 years with the box, with the exception of occasional OTA reception problems. It's been working just fine lately with 3.1.5f...


----------



## phox_mulder

drew2k said:


> Hey now! Let's be careful so that people don't extrapolate that I was one of the name-callers ...
> 
> I have *never* called Earl a shill, and in fact have openly decried usage of that term. I have also never disparaged anything Earl has said here, and have openly thanked him for sharing the information he learns form his inside contacts.
> 
> I understand your point, but let's be clear about who's calling the names here ...


Sorry, didn't mean to imply that either of you have called Earl a shill in the past.

I just love friend of a friend confirmations

phox


----------



## tbh999

Well, I still don't have it  ...But my aunt (Who is in the same zip code) got it Friday. 

ZIP 77xxx 
3.x.x to 6.3a


----------



## tazzmission

I thought all of the upgrades were to be done by Oct 4th. That is 2 days away. I don't have mine on either on my (2) HR10-250's.


----------



## vtfan99

tazzmission said:


> I thought all of the upgrades were to be done by Oct 4th. That is 2 days away. I don't have mine on either on my (2) HR10-250's.


A previous poster "knows" someone who insists that Oct 19 is the final update batch. He has yet to really validate himself (as far as I have seen), so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Montana Man

I forced a call the same night i recieved the message from Dtv about 6.3. I then had pending restart.


----------



## marky_mark

JoeSchueller said:


> LOL... my wife said the exact same thing to me this morning. I guess I'm in the lucky few stuck until the 19th. I guess "Please Wait..." will have a nice double meaning for me for the next few weeks.


Same here with my daughter. I come home from work every day and interrupt Sesame Street so I can kick off a daily call. I am pathetic.


----------



## jspencer

Havent recevied it and haven't recd a msg i will rec it. Sux


----------



## drew2k

vtfan99 said:


> A previous poster "knows" someone who insists that Oct 19 is the final update batch. He has yet to really validate himself (as far as I have seen), so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


Just curious ... how does any individual here at TCF go about "validating" himself?


----------



## phox_mulder

drew2k said:


> Just curious ... how does any individual here at TCF go about "validating" himself?


I think 2,280 posts is the validation point.

phox


----------



## drew2k

phox_mulder said:


> I think 2,280 posts is the validation point.
> 
> phox


Hey! You made me spit on my laptop! 

PS. I now feel so violated validated!


----------



## samberger

TivoManiac said:


> Has the rollout stopped? I haven't seen any posts today saying that the received the update today. Did anyone get updated today?
> 
> Thanks


that's a good question. how 'bout it, did anyone get the update today?

also, how many folks in the san francisco/bay area have received 6.3a?


----------



## Castaa

samberger said:


> that's a good question. how 'bout it, did anyone get the update today?
> 
> also, how many folks in the san francisco/bay area have received 6.3a?


Forgive me if I'm wrong but I thought the 6.3a updates didn't start until Oct 4th.


----------



## aphex187

FYI: I have several numbers in my area and tried 4 of them to see if I would get a different result. 

It didn't work. Still stuck with "Succeeded"


----------



## samberger

Castaa said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but I thought the 6.3a updates didn't start until Oct 4th.


check the thread. it's been going on for about a week or so. the oct. 4th date was originally supposed to be the end date, but that supposedly has changed to the 19th now.


----------



## gregftlaud

ok, my receiver is getting the 6.3 upgrade now....and i've been searching but dont want to take hours to find it.....

how do we enable folders?


----------



## btwyx

gregftlaud said:


> how do we enable folders?


It tells you at the bottom of the now playing list. Hit enter to get the options, choose "groups".


----------



## gregftlaud

ok mine only took like 15minutes to install.

one glitch. i notice when u change to OTA channels for like a half a second the "searching for signal on : antenna in" comes up on the bottom of the screen

anyone else notice this?

also...the grid guide really isnt that much faster. i think i'll stick with the tivo guide


----------



## Castaa

samberger said:


> check the thread. it's been going on for about a week or so. the oct. 4th date was originally supposed to be the end date, but that supposedly has changed to the 19th now.


Thank you for the correction. That'll save me from unplugging my TiVo box and needlessly lugging it to my phone connection.


----------



## johnnny732

Lee L said:


> However, in the last couple of weeks I have been getting something different. I have had multiple audio droputs that are exactly like what is described as being from 6.3 (8 seconds of silence, followed by a video glitch accompanied by the return of sound) on my *3.1.5f *HR10-250.


I have had this as well and I don't have the 6.3 update as of yet. Just like you say, about 8 seconds of silence followed by a glitch and the return of sound.



alaskahill said:


> Are you sure that 24 hour dial out rule is correct?
> 
> If I look at when me box dials out on it's own, it is every 2 days. That means it could easily be possible if I left my box to its own devices that it would not have dialed out 24 hours before 2:00 AM of the day it would be scheduled to update.


I was told that the 24 hour rule is correct. Let's just say your card number is up for the update at 2:00am today and your reciever has not dialed out in the past 24 hours. It was explained to me that reciever will not get the 6.3 update at 2:00am BUT as soon as it dials out when ever that may be that reciever will get the update the very next time it is sent out because that card number was entered. So, The way I see it is you don't have to force calls once a day but it will make things go faster if your card number is set for the update on that day. Johnnny


----------



## vtfan99

drew2k said:


> Just curious ... how does any individual here at TCF go about "validating" himself?


I dont really know. It just seems that every few weeks or so some random individual comes on here talking about D* doing this and D* doing that and I know because my dogs previous owner works there cleaning toilets. Not to make light of anyones attempt to contribute valuable information, but I tend to take such posts with a grain of salt.


----------



## jingooli

My receiver just got the notification for 6.3a (forced a call this morning)... its odd since just last night before getting this message, i started having all kinds of problems receiving HD channels on satB. the ugprade is happening now so we'll see if it solves this problem or not (since this was not happening on any of my other HD units in the house).


----------



## leesweet

johnnny732 said:


> I called her again today and asked about the date October 19th again. She said that in her notes it says MOST receivers should be updated by October 4th but a small percent won't be updated till the 19th. She said there is no reason given and she is not even telling people about the 4th. She is instructed to tell people if they call that if their receiver is not updated by the 19th of October to call DTV.


So, does 'by 10/4' mean the end of 10/4 or the end of 10/3? 

I forced a call on my two units this morning at 5:00 and, no upgrade. If anyone cares, card numbers are 0016-2126-xxxx and 0016-1913-xxxx. Yeah, I'd hate to wait more than two weeks more, also!


----------



## BillyT2002

I have received two messages from D* regarding 6.3a is coming... The last one was a week ago and I still don't have 6.3a and I've been forcing two calls per day: one in the morning and one at night.


----------



## JoeSchueller

I've also been forcing a morning and evening call with no love. While this is far from scientific, I am wondering if the lack of posts yesterday indicates another halt?

Earl, any news/dates?


----------



## Tivogre

I got 6.3a last night - au natural.

Haven't had time to look at it much (an won't until after work roday).

It took about 15 minutes to install.

Zip is 22153.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

2 out of three updated.

What's with having to redo the channels??


----------



## billbillw

This morning I noticed a pending restart. I initiated the restart and went to get ready for work. When it was done, I had 6.3a. (up from 3.1f). It didn't take anywhere near an hour to complete the upgrade. I had to redo the channels I receive list (I don't use favorites), change to Dolby Digital output, and re-enter the 30-second skip code (YES, it works with 6.3a!). No other changes that I noticed.

Several things are noticably quicker. 1st, the time it takes to bring up the channels edit list. It used to take 15+ seconds. Now its almost instant. The list is redesigned too.

2nd (as expected), the channel guide is much quicker. For the first time since I've owned the HR10, I am now able to use the Grid Guide. Before, it was so painfully slow, I always chose to use the List Guide (which is lightning fast now!). The Grid guide is still not super fast, but its acceptable. 

I haven't recorded any shows yet, so I can't comment on audio dropouts etc, but I do still get the same buzz/chirp in the audio when I switch from DD 5.1 Channels. I believe this is a minor hardware issue that will always be there. 

Watching the local news OTA live did not find any audio dropouts. Time will tell. Tonight I'm recording FNL. A test before tommorows big Lost premier.


----------



## CDTV

What indication do you have that download's happening? -does it just appear? -how'd U know how much time it took? -we're U watching it at the time or force it? (what is that anyway? -a daily call?)


----------



## jamesbobo

I finally got the "pending restart" message this morning but I'm in no hurry so I'll let the unit do its thing on its own and check tomorrow morning to see if everythings OK.


----------



## finaldiet

Was out of town last two days and when I turned on tv, noticed CSI:Miami was recording on channel 80, when it should have been on 2-1. Checked and local channels were gone and had to re-set them. Checked for update but still shows 3.1. Havn't forced a call recently.


----------



## vtfan99

CDTV said:


> What indication do you have that download's happening? -does it just appear? -how'd U know how much time it took? -we're U watching it at the time or force it? (what is that anyway? -a daily call?)


Its not the "download" happening. Its actually applying the upgrade. When you reboot, it applies the upgrade....so you can get a good feel for how long it takes. Forcing the call just authorizes your box to apply the upgrade at the next restart.


----------



## CDTV

RESTART? OH MAN, I've been waiting cause I thought it beemed it thru the sat somehow! Guess I shouldn't skim the threds so much  Thanks!


----------



## vtfan99

CDTV said:


> RESTART? OH MAN, I've been waiting cause I thought it beemed it thru the sat somehow! Guess I shouldn't skim the threds so much  Thanks!


The download comes through the satellite...but the box is not authorized to install it until it calls out and gets the ok from D*.


----------



## CDTV

Ya, just restarted & no new update...so how do I "authorize" again?...


----------



## vtfan99

CDTV said:


> Ya, just restarted & no new update...so how do I "authorize" again?...


Force your box to "make the daily call". If it says something like "pending restart" after the phone call completes, restart to apply the updated. Otherwise, you have to wait on D* to add your box to their "list" of authorized boxes. Or you can hack your box and apply the update manually.


----------



## jingooli

you dont restart the box until you get the "pending restart" message. you get the pending restart message once your box calls home and gets the approval to apply the update. This happens either by forcing a call, or by the normal call home activity of your box.


----------



## CDTV

vtfan99 said:


> Force your box to "make the daily call". If it says something like "pending restart" after the phone call completes, restart to apply the updated. Otherwise, you have to wait on D* to add your box to their "list" of authorized boxes. Or you can hack your box and apply the update manually.


OK, did all of the above already...guess I haven't made the list (I thought I was an A customer too) I knew tivo would make it too complicated...I'm just too anxious to get update I guess & I got to complicated


----------



## jingooli

to be honest... you will be so anxious as was i making 3 daily calls trying to get it to show "pending restart".. then you sit there afterwards and you only have faster screens and folders. to me.. kinda anti-climactic


----------



## vtfan99

jingooli said:


> to be honest... you will be so anxious as was i making 3 daily calls trying to get it to show "pending restart".. then you sit there afterwards and you only have faster screens and folders. to me.. kinda anti-climactic


All I want is faster screens. Im tired of using the list guide. Can't wait to have a faster grid.


----------



## jingooli

ok i will admit.. the screens are quite a bit faster. I used to have to wait like 15 seconds (no joke) for a page down to fully populate in the guide. i guess thats worth the update alone. 

however, mine came with a price. now i think my multiswitch crapped out so most of my HD channels can no longer be tuned... need D* to come out and replace on saturday.


----------



## pkscout

Mine updated this morning. I've been doing manual calls twice a day (once in the morning and once in the evening).


----------



## LlamaLarry

jingooli said:


> making 3 daily calls trying to get it to show "pending restart"


At the height of my obsession 3 would have been a nice decline. Currently I am down to 2 a day (as soon as I wake up and then before I go to bed). My wife went from thinking I had a mild problem to just feeling sorry for me every time I lose the 6.3 scratch off lottery.


----------



## gregftlaud

one glitch. i notice when u change to OTA channels (and less often other channels too) for like a half a second the "searching for signal on : antenna in" comes up on the bottom of the screen

anyone else notice this?


----------



## tivoboy

still nothing here, two h10-250 upgrade HD's, 9402x


----------



## WeBoat

gregftlaud said:


> one glitch. i notice when u change to OTA channels (and less often other channels too) for like a half a second the "searching for signal on : antenna in" comes up on the bottom of the screen
> 
> anyone else notice this?


Yes I see it also. Not even a half a second, but enough to see it...


----------



## gregftlaud

also under the system info page i noticed something new. "dvr service level P: -"


----------



## JoeSchueller

LlamaLarry said:


> At the height of my obsession 3 would have been a nice decline. Currently I am down to 2 a day (as soon as I wake up and then before I go to bed). My wife went from thinking I had a mild problem to just feeling sorry for me every time I lose the 6.3 scratch off lottery.


ROFL... my wife laughs everytime I flip the bird at "Succeeded"


----------



## DAVIDGR

I forced a call today, got _Pending Restart_ and then forced a reboot. I now have 6.3a and everything seems to be working fine!

Zip 105xx


----------



## gregftlaud

also under the system info page i noticed something new. "dvr service level P: -"

what exactly does that mean and what is it for?


----------



## mhn2

gregftlaud said:


> one glitch. i notice when u change to OTA channels (and less often other channels too) for like a half a second the "searching for signal on : antenna in" comes up on the bottom of the screen
> 
> anyone else notice this?


Now that you mention it, I have noticed this too.


----------



## JaserLet

Yay!!! Forced a daily call last night, nothing, was still running 3.1.5f. Forced a daily call this afternoon, got a "pending restart". I restarted and am now running 6.3a. Update took less than 15 minutes!! Zip code 58301.


----------



## gcawad

Forced a call this afternoon and finally got pending restart. 1/2 Updated


----------



## bidger

I didn't have to force a call since the unit made one early this AM and when I went into Sys Info I saw "Pending Restart" so I restarted and I gotta say this was the funkiest upgrades I've seen. The lights on the unit went out, I saw "Powering Up' twice...I was a little worried what I'd gotten myself in for, but eventually it came around. 

6.3a, but it doesn't mean what it would have a year ago now that I have a HR20-700.


----------



## markymark1

Got it! 6.3a pm today


----------



## Rodney

Well, I forced a call today, and one of my two HR10-250's stated "Pending Restart", other just gave me the same old "Succeeded".

Forced Restarting, and now just waiting for the update to finish.


----------



## forecheck

Forcing a call once a day, still waiting...


----------



## EricG

JoeSchueller said:


> ROFL... my wife laughs everytime I flip the bird at "Succeeded"


THAT is TOO f-ing FUNNY!


----------



## tase2

Still no love here


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

I got the "New Software Update coming soon" message in Messages & Setup the other day.. 14 forced calls later and no "pending restart" or anything..


----------



## vtfan99

I think D* hates me.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy

got mine today.. pending restart, so I've restarted it.

94117


----------



## mikeny

LlamaLarry said:


> At the height of my obsession 3 would have been a nice decline. Currently I am down to 2 a day (as soon as I wake up and then before I go to bed). My wife went from thinking I had a mild problem to just feeling sorry for me every time I lose the 6.3 scratch off lottery.


I've been sharing your zeal. Unfortunately, my 5 year old son doesn't seem to share this enthusiasm, while he's a watching a show and I come over and say, "Hey, want to watch TiVo make a phone call?" He says "Your always doing that" and doesn't want to pass the remote.


----------



## gregftlaud

so since the upgrade i've been having about 10 second audio dropouts on just one ota channel here in ft lauderdale. wsvn 7-1. i know i read on here about audio dropout after the upgrade...but i have dd disabled in the settings menu.......so is this happening because i'm using the optical cable and should i switch to the red/white audio cables until the fix?


----------



## vtfan99

I just forced another call....so...its official...D* really does hate me.


----------



## drew2k

mikeny said:


> I've been sharing your zeal. Unfortunately, my 5 year old son doesn't seem to share this enthusiasm, while he's a watching a show and I come over and say, "Hey, want to watch TiVo make a phone call?" He says "Your always doing that" and doesn't want to pass the remote.


I loved this ...


----------



## tazzmission

I got 6.3a on one HR10-250 today after forcing a call. Of course it was my bedroom one and not my living room one.

15xxx

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## bluesman64

Got 6.3a today.

80xxx
Denver, CO


----------



## donrb

Still nothing @ 46XXX. Received the DirecTV message over a week ago. Made calls daily. Nothing!


----------



## tbh999

*Finally* got it (Rebuilding data base now) 
2.1.5f -> 6.3a 
Zip: 774xx


----------



## aaronwt

Zip 22191. One of my boxes got the 6.3a update and rebooted last night to install it. My second unit is still on the 6.3 . My third unit I forced to 6.3a with slicer so it doesn't count.


----------



## samberger

94xxx...got it! forced 2 calls, first one nothing, second one did it. finally...great to have folders. so much easier to organize all the stuff that i got on there. want to use the grid menu, but my wife and daughter hate it for some reason. maybe now that it's gonna be faster they'll change their mind. anyway, just glad to finally get this thing over with.


----------



## ECEGatorTuro

And my bad luck week continues to follow me home from work as I still don't have 6.3a!

No love for me in the Phoenix valley...


----------



## Josh

samberger said:


> 94xxx...got it! forced 2 calls, first one nothing, second one did it. finally...great to have folders. so much easier to organize all the stuff that i got on there. want to use the grid menu, but my wife and daughter hate it for some reason. maybe now that it's gonna be faster they'll change their mind. anyway, just glad to finally get this thing over with.


You forced two calls in same day and 2nd one got the Pending Restart? How far apart were those calls? you're bumming out those of us who have been looking for conclusive proof that obsessively forcing calls does no good...


----------



## kbohip

Still nothing for me....and it's the 4th!


----------



## litzdog911

Nothing for me yet, either


----------



## seattlewendell

Five days after getting the message, and forcing a call daily.
Seattle 98XXX


----------



## fjwagner

Got it today. 77xxx Houston.


----------



## jmet

Got it here a day or two ago 33XXX Near Tampa


----------



## Onazuka

Forced a call yesterday a 7PM.... nothing. Forced a call again at 12:15 AM and I got the update.

Zip: 217**


----------



## haggis444

Mine was updated yesterday morning when I woke up--about three days after the message showed up. Zip 45xxx (Cincinnati)


----------



## strejcek

I got nothing either. So much for the big day 10/04. Now it's 10/19, and on the 19th, when my HR10 isn't updated, it'll be 11/04. I really hate D**. Been using a HR20, which I like way better, but I really miss OTA, and my HR10 is getting so slow it's almost to the point of being impossible to use. Where is my 6.3????


----------



## JoeSchueller

No love here either... count me as beyond frustrated.


----------



## finaldiet

Nothing at 604xx.


----------



## Bryan Lyle

1 down and 1 to go. Received 6.3a on my oldest receiver last night. Much quicker. Had a few audio dropouts during the Yankees game last night, but that might have been the channel. Will keep an eye on it.

Didn't realize how much I missed folders until I got them back.


----------



## rmax

JoeSchueller said:


> No love here either... count me as beyond frustrated.


DITTO!!


----------



## Robdec

OK I got it last night. Unhacked dual drive system. Went from 3.1 to 6.3a. Area 30062. Not sure about the audio drop out yets because I haven't watched anything yet.


----------



## JLWINE

3 Units all unhacked, no update on any of them Yes they all have good phone lines connected. It is Oct. 4th I'm starting to get annoyed.


----------



## lancelot

I did about 5 forced calls yesterday. No luck until the last one at about 11:30 p.m. E.S.T. Got Pending Restart. Did a restart and had 6.3(a) going in about 20 minutes. Speed in guide is terrific, and I love the folders. All around, the unit runs much quicker. I wonder why it didn't go out this way from the beginning. Zip: 441__


----------



## gigascott

I forced an update this morning and received the update. Zip code: 27519. 

I talked to Directv last week about another issue and asked about the update. They said that it will be released nationally on the 4th and everyone should have it by the 9th. 

-gigascott


----------



## BigTuna

update received yesterday to 6.3a (zip 60647)

this is for my 2 yr old owned unit, my leased unit was upgraded two weeks ago.


----------



## jonweintz

Got mine yesterday. 50xxx


----------



## hiker

Forced 2 calls yesterday morning and nothing. Forced another at 9:30 pm and got pending restart, rebooted and 6.3a installed. The reformatting database step (message Preparing the Upgrade...) takes the longest. Other units still at 3.1.5f so the calls aren't over yet. Maybe today they will open the flood gates and quit this drip drip drip water torture. zip 94945


----------



## rcavatr

Forced a call last night before bed when I noticed the next scheduled call was set for 2:13 am. I got the download and the "Pending Restart" screen  . I did the restart and decided to go to bed before the restart was complete.  

Zip code: 52xxx

John


----------



## jamesbobo

6.3a installed this morning. No forced calls. 07 zip.


----------



## Kevin L

I was away for 4 days. When I got home last night, the second of three HR10s now has 6.3a. Zip 11704.


----------



## hefe

Still no love...


----------



## hefe

BTW, if anyone wants a slick way to see where these ZIP codes are (not that they matter), try http://acg.media.mit.edu/people/fry/zipdecode/


----------



## mroot

JoeSchueller said:


> ROFL... my wife laughs everytime I flip the bird at "Succeeded"


BWAHAHAHA!!!

I do the same thing!!!


----------



## twaller

Nobody up there loves me. No update this am. Forcing 2 calls per day. Zip 488xx


----------



## jimcummings

Arrived on oldest unit last night
08109


----------



## floydturbor

Neither of my two units have been updated yet. Maybe it is done in alphabetical order, mine starts with a Z.


----------



## utvnut

Zip 201xx, Virginia

1130pm EST: My #2 of three units got the update after a forced call. Why not the oldest, or newest? (The oldest is the release $1000 model, #2 is summer 2005 Best Buy coupon deal for $350 and the last is July 2006 free with Sunday Ticket Super Fan.)
This morning I forced a couple of calls on both remaining units with no change.
The download was fast,<5 minutes but the restart and re-aquire took about an hour.

So, now that I have one, WHY did it create all this anxiety? Yes the guide is slightly faster and you can activate folders but it really does not make the coffee taste better.

The channels have to be re-selected and to set up favorites for the guide you have to go through the channel in the D* menu and press the thumb-up button. That process, setting up the folders, checking other settings took another 15 minutes or so.

Is it supposed to have on screen caller ID?


----------



## jaguar325

I've seen the posts about the setup steps that have to be re-initiated after 6.3a. I am still waiting. A number of people have mentioned that they had to re-select favorite channels after the reboot. Can anyone tell me if 6.3 offers anything new in terms of ridding my guide of all the channels I don't get or watch? So far, I have only read about setting up a short-list of favorites, which is not something I use. On all my other receivers, I was able to check/un-check channels to be included in the guide (e.g. custom guide on the R15). Any help appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cp1966

I just checked and I have the 6.3 upgrade. Now I cant remember how to bring back the regular DirecTV guide to see if that is quicker. I changed it to the TIVO guide cuz it was much faster, but the wife likes the old style better.


----------



## tivoboy

still no love 9402x


----------



## JohnTivo

Just got it this morning...

92010.


----------



## HDTivo4prez

I forced a call this morning and got the pending restart message. I restart the unit and got the update. FINALLY!!! WHOPPEE!!!!


----------



## utvnut

You can check or un check channels you receive then you can thumb up to make a favorites list.

Then, in guide press "info" to select tivo or D* style guide and to use favorites or all channels.

I tried the guide you cant see thru and it still seems too slow.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

jaguar325 said:


> I've seen the posts about the setup steps that have to be re-initiated after 6.3a. I am still waiting. A number of people have mentioned that they had to re-select favorite channels after the reboot. Can anyone tell me if 6.3 offers anything new in terms of ridding my guide of all the channels I don't get or watch? So far, I have only read about setting up a short-list of favorites, which is not something I use. On all my other receivers, I was able to check/un-check channels to be included in the guide (e.g. custom guide on the R15). Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Works a little different but in the end the same result. You can toggle on/off the channels you want on the channels you receive list and then, on the same listing, thumbs up to select favorite channels.


----------



## samdu

Got the 6.3a early this morning. Had 3.1 prior to that. Zip code is 29464. Don't know about the satellite. I'm on a three LNB/3 sat dish.


----------



## rmassey

Got it last night and within two hours the reboots have started, oh joy.....

Zip 80921
Stock HR10-250
14 months old


----------



## daviddsims

Forced call again this morning and nothing. I gues I will be the last in America! 712 zip here.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa

Just got the update on my 7 month old HR10 but not on my first one. Guide speed is great and nice to have folders back again. 
74---


----------



## drew2k

Where, oh where, can my upgrade be?
Where, oh where, can it be?
With calls so short,
and the waiting too long,
where, oh where, can it be?


----------



## jpsawyer

no love on 6.3a. Forced call again this AM. 

Chicago 60622


----------



## dougmod

forced call last night and got 6.3 91745


----------



## rlp

Still no 6.3 for me


----------



## morgantown

Arrived yesterday: 26505


----------



## bustergonad

Still no upgrade (as of last night) for me, 33907.

Roy


----------



## jamsamandaj

91360=nada, zilch, nyet-update as of yet


----------



## JoeSchueller

Apparently, I'm so famous for waiting (and complaining about it), I got my own thread!


----------



## leesweet

Forced calls last night (8:00 PM EDT) and this AM (3:00 AM) and nothing. I sure hope it's really 10/4 for most people and mine are in that pile and they get it when I have them call tonight. (Must be the cards, not the zip, as another poster is nearby in 201xx.)


----------



## hefe

Looks like not too many 6.3 recipients have been adding themselves to the Frappr map...

http://www.frappr.com/63upgradehr10-250


----------



## btwyx

hefe said:


> Looks like not too many 6.3 recipients have been adding themselves to the Frappr map...
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/63upgradehr10-250


I tried, the stupid thing doesn't work.


----------



## willardcpa

btwyx said:


> I tried, the stupid thing doesn't work.


OMG  , the Frappr map is Frappr'd


----------



## JimSpence

Well, I kept the phone lione connected. I guess I'm a masocist.
And now, my HR10 states "Pending Restart".
Should I do it now or wait for it to do it on its own?
Zip 13901


----------



## hiker

JimSpence said:


> Well, I kept the phone lione connected. I guess I'm a masocist.
> And now, my HR10 states "Pending Restart".
> Should I do it now or wait for it to do it on its own?
> Zip 13901


Just go to Restart menu, 3 Thumbs down and enter, 30 minutes whoppee


----------



## mdh333

I know the report for original 6.3 was that DTV hoped to finish rollout by 10/4 - does anyone know if that's still the case after the delay that 6.3a caused?

I have 2 HR10-250's, live in 33701, and neither has upgraded. I did get the message telling me an upgrade is coming and I should stay plugged in.


----------



## convbcuda

Why are you listing zip codes? Many people with multiple boxes get the update on 1 box but not the other.

It would be just as relevant to list your hair color. I'll start.

No update.
Dark blond fading to flesh tone.


----------



## ddruker

6.3a installed on one of my two units last night. 
Zip is 94301. 
Neither unit had been updated to 6.3 prior
Neither is hacked
Both have a 500GB second hard drive installed. 
No problems in the upgrade.


----------



## JLWINE

convbcuda said:


> Why are you listing zip codes? Many people with multiple boxes get the update on 1 box but not the other.
> 
> It would be just as relevant to list your hair color. I'll start.
> 
> No update.
> Dark blond fading to flesh tone.


Don't you know anything!!

It is not hair color it is eye color--so i will start:

Brown


----------



## JimSpence

hiker said:


> Just go to Restart menu, 3 Thumbs down and enter, 30 minutes whoppee


I know how to do it. Just making conversation here.  I also have to wait for a show to finish recording.


----------



## willardcpa

Well, now I'm on "pins and needles". Will Jim in fact wait for the program to complete recording, or will he do like me an see if its on later and nuke the current recording in progress, or if one doesn't exist will he just nuke it anyway. Heck Jim it's probably not something you'd watch anyway - I don't watch about 85% of the stuff that ends up on my box.  
Like Nike says - "Just do it!"


----------



## alaskahill

JLWINE said:


> Don't you know anything!!
> 
> It is not hair color it is eye color--so i will start:
> 
> Brown


Mine are Blue fading to blind from staring in disbelief at the succeeded message everytime I force a call....

How many other people w/ blue eyes don't have the update yet?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

alaskahill said:


> Mine are Blue fading to blind from staring in disbelief at the succeeded message everytime I force a call....
> 
> How many other people w/ blue eyes don't have the update yet?


Me. I smell conspiracy


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, program has finished recording.
Just did a reboot at 3:02.
Stay tuned for when it completes.
Okay at 3:04:30 there is a cute TiVo graphic telling me that the new software is installing.
In the meantime, I'll go watch something on the SD TiVo.
Oh wait, the screen just changed to the grey Welcome powering up screen 3:06:30.

Oh yeah, I have blue eyes and whole bunch of grey hair.

Now at 3:08:30 I get the Preparing service update..thsi may take up to an hour.

Now off to the T60.
3:22 Process completed.

Now to go see what it all does.


----------



## kbohip

STILL waiting for 6.3a here at who cares about the damn zip code anyway. This has got to be the slowest software rollout ever for such a device ever!


----------



## davetroup

alaskahill said:


> Mine are Blue fading to blind from staring in disbelief at the succeeded message everytime I force a call....
> 
> How many other people w/ blue eyes don't have the update yet?


That's it! I have blue eyes. That explains why I haven't gotten the update, despite forcing several calls a day (I won't define "several" as it would be too embarrassing to admit to.)

Do you suppose that colored contact lenses would speed things up?


----------



## GalenMD

JimSpence said:


> ...
> Oh yeah, I have blue eyes and whole bunch of grey hair.
> 
> ...


I have brown eyes. Looks like I'm screwed and won't have the update until next year.


----------



## OaklandRobb

Both my HD-TiVos were updated last night to 6.3a. Zip code is 94605 if you are still tracking this. I did not have 6.3 already installed.


Robb


----------



## phox_mulder

Turned mine on today before I left for work to double check the ToDo list and make sure I was getting all of tonights programming, check.

Thought I'd look at the phone status screen and noticed the daily call scheduled for 8:15pm, getting worried.

Figured I'd force a daily call now so it wouldn't call during a recording and possible screw it up.
Forced the call and now have "pending restart", yippee.

I'll wait till I get home to do the restart after everything's recorded tonight.

To Be Continued. . .


phox


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Got 6.3a last night. Fast guide and folders!!




When is version 7.0 coming out?


----------



## alaskahill

JimSpence said:


> Oh yeah, I have blue eyes and whole bunch of grey hair.


Well there goes my blue eyes theory, but.......I wish I had a "bunch" of grey hair.

So maybe it is blue eyes and thinning hair that is problematic


----------



## whsbuss

OK, I forced a call and it took 20 minutes for the Loading Data on the phone screen to change to Succeded and I'm still on 3.1.5f - longest ever.

So I anticipate that tomorrow's daily call will get the update ready for restart. What Do I need to do after the restart to get my season passes ready? Do I need to redo the Channels I receive list?

I don't want to lose any programming I already have!


----------



## marky_mark

Forced daily call at 5:30am. Got the 3.a update. 145** Rochester NY area.


----------



## Sir_winealot

GalenMD said:


> I have brown eyes. Looks like I'm screwed and won't have the update until next year.


Things could be worse ...you could be JoeSchueller. 

*(He's _never_ gonna get this update)


----------



## JohnTivo

btwyx said:


> I tried, the stupid thing doesn't work.


Worked for me...


----------



## belsokar

still waiting in 913xx, I figure I'll be one of the October 16th people, only because I jinxed myself by telling my wife about it, she's been complaining about the slowness forever now...i try to force a couple calls a day, nothing ever happens,...i don't keep it plugged in at night usually because I have to run a wire across my room, and don't want someone accidentally tripping over it at night...


----------



## Lothar

Finaly got it last night on both of my units. One had the message to keep it connected to the phone line for the update for over a week, the other never had the message. I have been forcing calls every other day for 2 weeks. 840** Salt Lake City area.


----------



## ilovetv

48XXX

Forced update: Folders

Happy day.


----------



## FourDoor

I hate you all of who have gotten the update. I've been forcing at least 2 daily calls a day since last week and no luck yet getting the update.

Hopefully posting here will change my luck when I try again tonight when I get home.


----------



## litzdog911

whsbuss said:


> .... What Do I need to do after the restart to get my season passes ready? Do I need to redo the Channels I receive list?
> 
> I don't want to lose any programming I already have!


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=647871

You won't lose any of your current programs.


----------



## johnzonie

85755 today. Season pass manager much faster.


----------



## Packertivo

Nothing yet on either one of my 2 in northern California. Been forcing calls each morning and evening. Received the message on both units on the first day. I figured I would be the last to receive it but was secretly hoping for sooner.

I guess a watch pot never boils.


----------



## PJB3589

not that zip code matters, but..

44xxx. Forced call this afternoon and got pending restart. Forced a restart.

Folders ftw.


----------



## ebandman

ZIP 95695 got it on only one of the two HD-TIVOs I have. Its the older of the two if that makes a difference don't know. Tried forcing a call on the other, but no deal yet. Both TIVOs got the message on 9/27 about the coming upgrade.


----------



## tgibbs

I got the update. Looks like it killed my TiVo. I'm stuck in a "Powering up," "Almost done," "Preparing the update" loop.


----------



## phox_mulder

tgibbs said:


> I got the update. Looks like it killed my TiVo. I'm stuck in a "Powering up," "Almost done," "Preparing the update" loop.


That's why I haven't done the restart yet.

I want to be there to babysit it.

phox


----------



## sean_mba

I got it on one of my units - 91364


----------



## JRAllas

I received the Wed 9/27 message that 6.3 was coming. I've been forcing calls and restarting about every other day. Tuesday night, 10/03/06, I forced a daily call about about 11:00pm and received a Pending Restart. I restarted and the install began. I was fully upgraded to 6.3a and watching TV by 11:45pm.

I did not receive ver 6.3. My upgrade went straight from 3.1.5f-01-2-357.

Zip code 60403 (changed from 60435 on 8/1/06)
Version: 6.3a-01-2-357

I finally have my long awaited folders and quicker response. Looks like they beat the 10/4/06 rollout date. I'm a happy guy.


----------



## vtfan99

JRAllas said:


> ...Looks like they beat the 10/4/06 rollout date....


Maybe for you....those of use folks that D* hates with a passion are stuck waiting for an eternity.


----------



## Lets Go Hokies

I am in 27028, still have 3.1. I have been forcing calls for 4 days with no effect at all.


----------



## leesweet

FYI, still nothing here on my two. If it's the same tomorrow AM, either I'm in the 10/19 bunch, or all that was a bunch of hooey.


----------



## TonyD79

21042 and got 6.3a this morning with a forced call.

It took forver to index the guide data. I left it after 90 minutes or so that it was still claiming that it would take 30 minutes to get guide data to be able to do wishists, season passes, etc. (The guide data was there but not indexed for all channels. I could record and the ToDo list looked okay.)

Tonight, when I got home, all is well and the thing is fast, fast, fast. Even faster than 6.2 on my HDVR2. Me a happy guy. (Although the thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7, 8 thing doesn't work).

Oh, and 6.3a fixed the little pause you get when you switch buffers.

Yay!


----------



## tivoboy

can someone explain the thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7, 8 thing?
How is this code affected and cancelled out?
I cannot find info on the forum here.


----------



## DenverSteve

80126 Wednesday early morning


----------



## Cudahy

Went to force a call and got a message that I couldn't make a call because I was receiving an update at 2am. 90201.


----------



## hefe

Oct 5th, and I'm still waiting...


----------



## strejcek

Yep hefe, me too, and 10/19 will be here and we still won't have our update. I'm beyond aggravated and pi**ed off. Once the OTA tuners are turned on in my HR20, I'll purchase another one and replace this slow POS. HR20 is a far superior product IMO.


----------



## davidjplatt

I got 6.3a on one of my HD TiVo's (haven't checked the other).

Folders are great, the menus and guide are blazingly fast compared to before the upgrade. 30 second skip works fine.

The channel setup for Channels You Receive and Favorites is much better than before. Being able to check a channel and press Thumbs Up to mark it as a favorite is much easier than going in and setting up Channels You Receive and then having to do it all over again for Favorites.

Well done TiVo!


----------



## f0gax

335xx (north of Tampa, FL)
Got it on 10/4.

Already having the audio problems.


----------



## jamieh1

Still nothing here in NC. I got my 2 new HR20s but im still using my HR10-250 until OTA tuners are activated.


----------



## ckelly33

I've read that people are getting a "Pending restart" message once they have receive the software. Is everybody getting it onve the software has been received? Where will I see this? Is it the "Restart Recorder" option that it is referring to?

I have 2 active units and still nothing here.

Thanks for the info


----------



## vtfan99

ckelly33 said:


> I've read that people are getting a "Pending restart" message once they have receive the software. Is everybody getting it onve the software has been received? Where will I see this? Is it the "Restart Recorder" option that it is referring to?
> 
> I have 2 active units and still nothing here.
> 
> Thanks for the info


In the phone call screen, there is a call status. If, after a call, your box was authorized to install the update, you will see the pending restart message there.


----------



## kreigerm

I got 6.3a yesterday (ZIP 079XX). 

what was strange was I turned on my TV to see just a garbled screen. Nothing I did seemed to change it. Checked all my connections and started to get really worried that my unit had fried itself.

So... I pulled the plug and waited a few - then plugged it back in - to see 6.3a!

Seems to work great for me!


----------



## mortifer

Got it last night... 631xx


----------



## newsposter

why has this list not been edited since 9/27? I wanna know how many of my neighbors are more well off than me


----------



## hefe

strejcek said:


> Yep hefe, me too, and 10/19 will be here and we still won't have our update. I'm beyond aggravated and pi**ed off. Once the OTA tuners are turned on in my HR20, I'll purchase another one and replace this slow POS. HR20 is a far superior product IMO.


I'm not going that far. It could be even slower, and I'd still use it. I don't spend that much time programming and browsing menus.

And I'm not aggravated. I'm a little anxious, and excited for a software upgrade, but still enjoying my TiVo all the while.

(Does the HR20 even have wishlists?)


----------



## AZJimbo

Nothing in 85305. (AZ)


----------



## scooby_doo_53

1 of 2 units updated last night. Had audio problems on FOX OTA 2 minutes after reset while watching "Bones", then had audio dropouts during "LOST" and "The Nine" on ABC OTA, both about 23 minutes in.


----------



## convbcuda

alaskahill said:


> Well there goes my blue eyes theory, but.......I wish I had a "bunch" of grey hair.
> 
> So maybe it is blue eyes and thinning hair that is problematic


I have blue eyes, thinning hair and no update.

I do have an HR20 that works great, so I got that going for me. Which is nice.


----------



## andbye

DOUBLE WHAMMY -- Yesterday got 6.3a on one of my HR10-250s and also download of new software OXD8 on HR20-700 HD DVR. 95747 in Sacramento area;

2 HR10s, 1 HR20, 1 R10, 1 DVR 80
CM 4221, 57in HD Toshiba RPTV, 27in HD Samsung


----------



## LionsAholic

No update for me yet. 
Whats interesting is I've been forcing calls successfully in the morning and at nite each day. Yesterday I get a message that my 212 dail in number is no longer valid? How am I able to dial in then? Changed to a new number and I still get succeeded!


----------



## drewcipher

90292 and 1 of my 3 HR10s updated last night. The only setting I lost was the channels I receive.


----------



## gimletmaker

tivoboy said:


> can someone explain the thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7, 8 thing?
> How is this code affected and cancelled out?
> I cannot find info on the forum here.


I too am interested in this. For those who aren't familiar, this code will enable a horizontal split screen which displays a preview of info for a selected show in the Now Playing list. This code works for DVRs running 6.2, but does not seem to work in 6.3 or 6.3a. I love this feature because it saves so much time while browsing the Now Playing List. For the life of me I just don't understand why Directv/Tivo doesn't expose this feature as a user preference, considering it's value.

So, does anyone know what the new code is to enable this feature, or have any other info??


----------



## newsposter

LionsAholic said:


> No update for me yet.
> Whats interesting is I've been forcing calls successfully in the morning and at nite each day. Yesterday I get a message that my 212 dail in number is no longer valid? How am I able to dial in then? Changed to a new number and I still get succeeded!


interesting...i also got the message on one tivo that my number was not valid but yet how did it go thru then? I did choose another local one and it went thru fine

why wouldnt my other tivo get the same message at the same time????? maybe that number is good enough for one tivo but not the other


----------



## drew2k

Somebody up there still hates me. Two HR10's and no love. Where, oh where, can my upgrades be? I'm tried of the wait!!!!!!!


----------



## JayDog

Finally!! Saw the "Pending Restart" in set-up yesterday.

After restart, took about 30 minutes until I was able to watch TV again in glorious 6.3a.

:up:

95691 .. but I really don't think zip codes has anything to do with it.


----------



## A J Ricaud

91745--1 of my 2 HD Tivos updated last night. The second one still does not say "pending restart". Hopefuly soon.


----------



## hongcho

Have people with multiple boxes with partial updates checked their boxes' serial numbers or the card IDs? Maybe it has something to do with those...

Hong.


----------



## lowboy

Has anyone gotten it today? I am a bit concerned that the magic "4th" date was that last time that they authorized units, and now we all have to wait until the 19th for the over the phone upgrade...
This is just a theory.


----------



## JoeMartinic

1 of my 2 boxes in 92108 updated yesterday. Today the other still did not have the pending restart even after I forced a call.


----------



## debtoine

One of our hdtivos updated overnight. Now that unit says our account is closed. I'm on the phone w/csr #3 now at D* and I hope this is finally resolved.

deb


----------



## tmdlkwd

Got it on 10-4
90713


----------



## benwa73

Forced several daily calls over the last week haven't gotten it yet. Does it make a difference that I'm using the null modem cable for my daily call?


----------



## PhilipDC

Made daily call last night--got Pending Restart. Restarted and got 6.3a--never had 6.3. 
Folders are working except for one Simpsons episode which is separate from the folder with the other two episodes from this season. Odd...


----------



## debtoine

D* has decided that our access card is toast. They're sending us a new one and hopefully that will fix the issue. They don't think it's 6.3 related, just a coincidence.

deb


----------



## speedcouch

I got the 6.3 upgrade sometime yesterday (either while I was at work or middle of Tuesday night sometime). Went into main menu and saw the changes on the Search line and that clued me in. 

So far, pretty cool. Except that I had to forego the volume "stabilzer" thingy (whatever it is called) in order to get stuff to come through in DD. Would've loved to have that for shows I actually watch live that have blasting commercials, but after a couple hours of the sound on network shows sounding like it was in a cave, I went in and switched the option back the DD. 

So far, the speed of setting up recordings is remarkably quicker. Keeping fingers crossed that continues. :up: 

Cheryl


----------



## Cudahy

Got the 6.3a this morning(had the 3.1).
So far the only thing I've noticed(apart from the combined channels received/favorites list) is that on now playing you can click enter on an individual program and it gives you added details including a list of related programs.


----------



## kbohip

Still 3.15f for me.  I blame President Bush, Osama bin Laden, Saddam Hussein, Tony Blair, etc.


----------



## phox_mulder

phox_mulder said:


> Thought I'd look at the phone status screen and noticed the daily call scheduled for 8:15pm, getting worried.
> 
> Figured I'd force a daily call now so it wouldn't call during a recording and possible screw it up.
> Forced the call and now have "pending restart", yippee.
> 
> I'll wait till I get home to do the restart after everything's recorded tonight.
> 
> To Be Continued. . .


Restarted mine last night before retiring.
Took about 15 minutes to reboot, install the new software, and aquire satellites.

Went though and set my "Channels I Recieve" and "Favorite Channels", and it did it quite fast, I was impressed.

Then for grins I moved some SP's around, and that went rapidly as well.

I did notice a flash of "Channel not available" when switching between OTA channels,
but it was so quick it isn't a big deal.

Didn't have chance to watch anything to see if the audio dropouts were happening, I'll do that tonight.
I'll also switch back to the Grid Guide and see if it is speedy,
had to switch to the TiVo Guide due to the grid being horribly slow.

phox


----------



## mknewman

Connected and downloaded it last night, took about 15 minutes, restarted and it's on. Don't notice anything yet. Houston, TX 77062


----------



## beejpowers

Got my teaser message on Thursday or Friday last week.
Forced calls each night until Sunday Night/Monday Morning around 1.30AM when it gave me pending restart. Rebooted, took about 15-20 minutes to install and update.

22015

Grid is wicked fast now. Have had no audio dropout problems.


----------



## wuench

6.3a-01-2-357	tyDb	1282209	09/23/06 02:47 772
Zipcode: 63367

Now just gotta go get slicer....


----------



## bpratt

phox_mulder said:


> Restarted mine last night before retiring.
> Took about 15 minutes to reboot, install the new software, and aquire satellites.
> 
> Went though and set my "Channels I Recieve" and "Favorite Channels", and it did it quite fast, I was impressed.
> 
> Then for grins I moved some SP's around, and that went rapidly as well.
> 
> I did notice a flash of "Channel not available" when switching between OTA channels,
> but it was so quick it isn't a big deal.
> 
> Didn't have chance to watch anything to see if the audio dropouts were happening, I'll do that tonight.
> I'll also switch back to the Grid Guide and see if it is speedy,
> had to switch to the TiVo Guide due to the grid being horribly slow.
> 
> phox


I hope they are sending 6.3a based on area. If phox got his last night, and we both live in Salt Lake City, it should be my turn soon. Just connected and got successful again!%@@!!!


----------



## steelcurtain

bpratt, I live in Murray and got the software on Saturday. My boss got his sometime prior to that, and my co-worker (lives in Holliday) still hasn't seen the new software yet. We all have the HR10-250. Hopefully you see it soon too!


----------



## bpratt

steelcurtain said:


> bpratt, I live in Murray and got the software on Saturday. My boss got his sometime prior to that, and my co-worker (lives in Holliday) still hasn't seen the new software yet. We all have the HR10-250. Hopefully you see it soon too!


Actually, I live in Murray too, so where is my upgrade? My guide is getting very slow, and I'm having video dropouts. In the past when I had these problems I would do a "Clear and delete everything" and all would be good for another 6 or 8 months. I was hoping 6.3 would fix these problems. My wife wants me to do a "Clear and delete everything" tonight or tomorrow to fix the video dropout problem.


----------



## toneman

Mine apparently got the 6.3a upgrade sometime between last night and this morning; I discovered it this morning only because my wife called me at work to tell me that the Channel Guide was not displaying any channel/program listings, and spitting out a message saying something to the effect that Favorite Channels needed to be configured or something like that. I figured that maybe it was due to the upgrade--told my wife to look at the software version, and sure enough--6.3a. Dunno if a hard reboot (i.e., pull the power cord) might resolve the issue--won't know until I get off work since my wife doesn't feel comfortable messing w/ the A/V equipment.

Zip 95765.


----------



## johnnny732

It's NOT based on AREA it is based on CARD NUMBERS!!!!! People should be listing Their card numbers NOT zip codes. Johnnny


----------



## HolyRoses

Well I got my update. I am in 493xx zipcode.

Time to see whats new.

-HR


----------



## drewba

I got the update last night in 980xx. This was one of the original batch (of 100?) from Value Electronics.

It's kind of underwhelming actually. After waiting for folders for 2 1/2 years, they aren't that much better than the alphabetical sort. I may try reorganizing my season passes just to see how much faster it is.


----------



## A.C.

I just had a reboot right in the middle of primetime. I'm about ready to move back to the old software. I've cut the last few lines of the kernel log. Note the ring buffer overflow, but it's not on audio but video.

Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread ReadAheadHelper290 <293>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkClipCache0 <281>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x020cfe5c 0x02a27d70 0x02a25498 0x02a24e9c 0x02a2c0cc 0x00747774 0x0070c230
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkClipCache1 <282>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Activity TvRecorderActivity <266>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread CcDecoder <289>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkClipCache3 <284>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x020cfe5c 0x02a27d70 0x02a25498 0x02a2b910 0x02a2b868 0x02a2b610 0x00424990
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x00482fdc 0x00433dc8 0x00433fe0 0x00438438 0x0043eac8 0x006f73b4 0x0062e8e4
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x020cfe5c 0x02a27d70 0x02a25498 0x02a2b910 0x02a2b868 0x02a2b610 0x00424990
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x006bd414 0x00c2e3c8 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x02020adc 0x02a5b848 0x02a464f0 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkThreadGroupWaiter <279>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread Mediaswitch1 <288>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: <updateRingBuffers> Hardware input buffer overflowed on video stream; reason: ring buffer too
full.
Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkActivityRunner <260>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel:
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TvMomHpkSink <290>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> updateRingBuffers() returns OVERRUN
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 00:31:20 (none) kernel: Wait for 1 message timed out! expected[0]=0x111

Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## phox_mulder

steelcurtain said:


> bpratt, I live in Murray and got the software on Saturday. My boss got his sometime prior to that, and my co-worker (lives in Holliday) still hasn't seen the new software yet. We all have the HR10-250. Hopefully you see it soon too!





bpratt said:


> Actually, I live in Murray too, so where is my upgrade?


I actually live in Sandy.

Got the unit in February, activated in March.

Not sure on where my card number resides in the grand scheme of things but is xxxxxxxx2107
My other 4 recievers are all xxxx44xx and xxxx49xx, which seems odd since I got them a year prior to the HR10.

phox


----------



## hefe

You know, you'd think that they'd just give the update to pains in the ass like me who keep calling and tying up the phone lines. It would get me off their back...


----------



## mikeg_ms

got mine last night in 9807X


----------



## leesweet

You know, if someone at D* had a brain (ho, ho), they would correlate the HR10 owners and the 'VIP' card holders and put them on the list first. What's the point of that program except a shorter hold time and some blather about how important we are when they answer the phone? Sheesh. Now, *that* would be good customer service, and would cost them absolutely nothing except thinking ahead. Oh, wait, my bad, they can't do that.... 

I'm sorry, this whole thing (if true, and it appears to be) of everyone gets 6.3a except 'some' units, with no reason for the 13 day delay just pisses me off. 13 days? To enter some more numbers on a list? WTF?


----------



## harley3k

leesweet said:


> I'm sorry, this whole thing (if true, and it appears to be) of everyone gets 6.3a except 'some' units, with no reason for the 13 day delay just pisses me off. 13 days? To enter some more numbers on a list? WTF?


Yah, I can only imagine they are spacing it out in order to control the support call volume it may produce.

-h


----------



## A.C.

A.C. said:


> I just had a reboot right in the middle of primetime. I'm about ready to move back to the old software. I've cut the last few lines of the kernel log. Note the ring buffer overflow, but it's not on audio but video.
> 
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread ReadAheadHelper290 <293>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkClipCache0 <281>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x020cfe5c 0x02a27d70 0x02a25498 0x02a24e9c 0x02a2c0cc 0x00747774 0x0070c230
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkClipCache1 <282>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Activity TvRecorderActivity <266>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread CcDecoder <289>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkClipCache3 <284>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x020cfe5c 0x02a27d70 0x02a25498 0x02a2b910 0x02a2b868 0x02a2b610 0x00424990
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x00482fdc 0x00433dc8 0x00433fe0 0x00438438 0x0043eac8 0x006f73b4 0x0062e8e4
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x020cfe5c 0x02a27d70 0x02a25498 0x02a2b910 0x02a2b868 0x02a2b610 0x00424990
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x006bd414 0x00c2e3c8 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x02020adc 0x02a5b848 0x02a464f0 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkThreadGroupWaiter <279>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread Mediaswitch1 <288>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: <updateRingBuffers> Hardware input buffer overflowed on video stream; reason: ring buffer too
> full.
> Oct 6 00:31:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TmkActivityRunner <260>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel:
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: Tmk Signal Handler: Thread TvMomHpkSink <290>: ignoring signal STACKDUMP
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> updateRingBuffers() returns OVERRUN
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 00:31:16 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 00:31:20 (none) kernel: Wait for 1 message timed out! expected[0]=0x111
> 
> Anyone have any ideas???


Ok. So I think I figured out why my system rebooted. I started to think back to what I might have been doing at that time. Dumbass me decided to run a netperf test right about the time the system rebooted. The times don't add up exact, but they're pretty close. Lesson learned, don't run a bandwidth test while recording two HD programs.


----------



## hankster

had a pending restart yesterday, but no time to restart. last nite the hr10 took care of it on its own and i woke up to 6.3a.

935xx

blue eyes...


----------



## hefe

I want my...I want my...I want my 6.3....


----------



## SeeD

All I want for Christmas is my 6.3......my 6.3.....my 6.3....All I want for Christmas is my 6.3......and I'll will wish you a Mer--ry Christ--mas. 

I am thinking the anticipation of getting 6.3 might be better than the actual thing


----------



## Robdec

I have my 6.3a . I havnt had any audio drop outs yet but it rebooted itself last night for no reason  right in the middle of watching it. So all you people begging for 6.3 Im not sure why you would want it??


----------



## fasTLane

Still got my phone cord in a jar. Wish I was more trusting.


----------



## JoeMartinic

johnnny732 said:


> It's NOT based on AREA it is based on CARD NUMBERS!!!!! People should be listing Their card numbers NOT zip codes. Johnnny


Could I swap out the card from the box that got 6.3a with the one that hasn't to get it?


----------



## richtate

I saw the message that the 6.3 update was pending. I've been busy so I was shocked to see that it was coming. I hit the guide last night and noticed that there was a new sort message at the bottom of the Now Playing screen on my HR10-250. I hit the button and I got groups! All is fine so far. I'll report if I notice any problems.


----------



## hefe

Robdec said:


> I have my 6.3a . I havnt had any audio drop outs yet but it rebooted itself last night for no reason  right in the middle of watching it. So all you people begging for 6.3 Im not sure why you would want it??


The "a" is assumed. We should get the most updated 6.3 there is.


----------



## alaskahill

hefe said:


> I want my...I want my...I want my 6.3....


I do too.... but if I could get my chicks for free I would skip 6 dot 3


----------



## desulliv

6.3a was on one of my HR10-250's when I got home last night. The other one is still on 3.15, but has received the message that it's coming. 
Zip 97220.


----------



## johnnny732

JoeMartinic said:


> Could I swap out the card from the box that got 6.3a with the one that hasn't to get it?


NO, Cards are Married to thir recievers. It's NOT the good old days anymore if you know what I meen.


----------



## convbcuda

Still no update.

Right-handed Presbyterian Steeler fan.


----------



## Nomarian

My oldest got the update, but my newer one is still waiting.. 774XX


----------



## bullitt

Received mine yesterday and now have folder views. Additionally, changing season pass info seems to happen much quicker. No glitches observed yet.
Zip Code 92677 So Cal


----------



## bartcatz

6.3a on 1 of three as of 20 minutes ago. 85255


----------



## vtfan99

bartcatz said:


> 6.3a on 1 of three as of 20 minutes ago. 85255


Is this just when you noticed it or did you force a call to make it happen? Also, if you forced a call, when was the last call prior to that? I ask because I forced a call around 6pm EST with no luck....and Im bored


----------



## bartcatz

vtfan99 said:


> Is this just when you noticed it or did you force a call to make it happen? Also, if you forced a call, when was the last call prior to that? I ask because I forced a call around 6pm EST with no luck....and Im bored


lol - I've been forcing a call every day or so, rotating around the house. I really want it in the bedroom to collect all the entourage episodes together so they don't crap all over my now playing list.


----------



## GolferV

Just got updated today. Mountain View, CA. Have had it for weeks. But installed yesterday or today.


----------



## jordanz

I got it today in Monterey, CA. Got the message a week or so ago so I assume it's been downloading since then.

I like the folders. HD is much faster it seems. Before 6.3, the guide wasn't really usable while watching an HD program. With 6.3, it's much better.


----------



## FloydinTampa

I just happened to be up watching TV at 2:30 AM and the screen went to gray with the "Powering up" note. Then, after a couple of auto-resets and several logo screens and notes about how it would take up to an hour to install the new software, and a progress screen with the percentages bar.....I got 6.3a. Total DL/Install time was only 20 minutes on my unhacked machine!
The Now Playing list looked the same, but I noticed small print at the bottom for sorting the shows, so I pressed enter and got the choices, one of which was to enable "groups"(which are the long-awaited folders). 
I went to the guide and pushed the record button for a movie, and still had to wait 15 seconds while the machine looked for schedule conflicts. Selecting a shorter 30-min show to record produced a 4 second wait. Better than before.


----------



## leesweet

Nothing here, and I forced at 11:00 PM EDT and 4:00 AM (you can tell what *I'm* doing.. catching up on old recorded HD stuff....  ).

So, are we assuming from what we are hearing here that it will continue to dribble out until 10/19? I don't know if that's better than knowing that now there's absolutely no chance at all until 10/14.


----------



## newsposter

does tivo know if you have stuff, for instance, recording all night and wait for a free time?


----------



## onin24eagle

When I try to make a daily call I get a message:

You cannot begin a call or change dialing options because the last update is still in progress. If the recorder seems stuck during a call, see "phone troubleshooting." However, note that "housekeeping" can take hours if recent calls have not completed. Also, "pending Restart" means the call is complete but the recorder is waiting to restart at 2:00 am to update to a new software version.



I can make test calls, but when I try to make a daily call I get the above message. Anyone else?


----------



## fjwagner

after you initiate the call, then hit select you will see that message. However, hang in there as all that means is the system has started the call you just initiated. May take a minute or two to kick off.


----------



## fjwagner

FloydinTampa said:


> machine!
> The Now Playing list looked the same, but I noticed small print at the bottom for sorting the shows, so I pressed enter and got the choices, one of which was to enable "groups"(which are the long-awaited folders).


you also need to go to audio and re-set dolby digital if you are using a home theatre system. Also, favorites and channels I receive need to be re-done.


----------



## tivoboy

still nothing here, 940xx. dab nab it!


----------



## JoeTiVo

Nothing here yet either (530xx).


----------



## TonyD79

onin24eagle said:


> When I try to make a daily call I get a message:
> 
> You cannot begin a call or change dialing options because the last update is still in progress. If the recorder seems stuck during a call, see "phone troubleshooting." However, note that "housekeeping" can take hours if recent calls have not completed. Also, "pending Restart" means the call is complete but the recorder is waiting to restart at 2:00 am to update to a new software version.
> 
> I can make test calls, but when I try to make a daily call I get the above message. Anyone else?


Restart (no delete) your machine. That should clear it.

Mine got confused on the next call in date once (the time was already gone) and I had to do a restart to fix it.


----------



## vikingguy

I got it last night some time while I was at work. I came home and noticed my favorites were gone. At first I was like **** my tivo crashed or worse. Then I went to check the version number and wooot 6.3a. Knock on wood so far no problems I am in love. My zip code is 55720.


----------



## firmie

Nothing here in 60177


----------



## roup1

I got the message on 9/27 that 6.3 was on the way and to make sure that I was connected to a phone line (I was). I've been forcing calls on a daily basis since then and I still don't have 6.3...

Costa Mesa, CA 92627


----------



## easy-e

Received the message over 10 days ago...no love here, either. 50263.


----------



## Sanjoseguy

Two machines. No updates. Been forcing a call once a day for laughs. 95032 Los Gatos, California

SJ


----------



## hefe

Tried to force another call. My TiVo refused to call and just displayed, "Give it up already, would you?"


----------



## nelsonrl

One of my two updated last week. No idea what day since I was out of town. Interesting thing is the one that updated was the replacement device - from the week before.


----------



## Skyhawk

Received the message on Sept. 27th that 6.3 would be downloaded on Oct. 4th. Yesterday, after the Bears slauhter of Buffalo I called customer retention to find out where my upgrade to 6.3 was. She checked and said it would come on Oct. 19th. Couldn't get it for me before that date and forcing calls wouldn't help.


----------



## hefe

Skyhawk said:


> Received the message on Sept. 27th that 6.3 would be downloaded *on Oct. 4th*. ..


Where did you get that message from?


----------



## Lee L

Man, this is frustrating. They should make some rule that if one machine in a house gets it, they both do. Using the downstairs unit after using the one on the bedroom is painful with a capital FU.


----------



## henryld

Any reports of people receiving an upgrade in the last few day? Could all the audio problems, etc. caused D* to stop the process? Just curious.


----------



## drewcipher

It seems a weird coincidence but I and others don't believe the audio drop outs are necessarily the fault of 6.3. I have 3 HR10s and one has 6.3, 2 are still on 3.1f. I get drop outs occasionally on 1 of the 3.1f machines, but never on the 6.3. 
In fact, the most common thing for me is the network. It has only happened on CBS and NBC. This is also not a new problem. It has happened to me for the last 3 years, always in the first 4-6 weeks of the fall season lineup. I don't know if this means anything, but thems the facts in my case.


----------



## jrock

Well assuming the rest of us do all get it on the 19th for real this time it's only 10 days away!!! Lets start the count down!


----------



## mrducks

Skyhawk said:


> Received the message on Sept. 27th that 6.3 would be downloaded on Oct. 4th. Yesterday, after the Bears slauhter of Buffalo I called customer retention to find out where my upgrade to 6.3 was. She checked and said it would come on Oct. 19th. Couldn't get it for me before that date and forcing calls wouldn't help.


I got the same info from D*. She said when it goes out was based on the manufacturer of the unit and mine would go out on the 19th. I'm not holding my breath.
91302


----------



## JLWINE

I'm still 0 for three. This is why I never play lotto.


----------



## SHOMan

Hmmmm....The CSR states it is by manufacturer, but these are all manufactured by TIVO? I think it is more a random number of units spread across the country per "batch"

I have not seen an upgrade on my box since the message on the 29th, and we now know that D* is aware of and working on the issue. It would be safe to assume that they have stopped pushing out this code until it is fixed. 

I have a theory that the folks who were recently upgraded actually got their download prior to D* deciding to stop the rollout, and that they just needed a reboot to complete the process. There have been plenty of reports that people had to force a reboot to complete the process. Perhaps the units did not reboot on their own because D* did not want them to complete the upgrade.

Can anyone confirm that they have received (meaning the download, not the activation) the upgrade in the last 3-4 days?


----------



## litzdog911

There have been reports at dbstalk of folks getting the 6.3a upgrade as recently as yesterday, so I don't think they've stopped the rollout.


----------



## TonyD79

SHOMan said:


> I have a theory that the folks who were recently upgraded actually got their download prior to D* deciding to stop the rollout, and that they just needed a reboot to complete the process.


Well, not quite. We all got the download, it is when we get the authorization to install it.

I know that the audio problems were reported long before I got my authorization and I forced the call myself and did the restart immediately after the call. I had forced a call the night before with no authorization, so I can definately say that they were still authorizing units as of October 4 in the morning.


----------



## JoeSchueller

SHOMan said:


> Hmmmm....The CSR states it is by manufacturer, but these are all manufactured by TIVO? I think it is more a random number of units spread across the country per "batch"
> 
> I have not seen an upgrade on my box since the message on the 29th, and we now know that D* is aware of and working on the issue. It would be safe to assume that they have stopped pushing out this code until it is fixed.
> 
> I have a theory that the folks who were recently upgraded actually got their download prior to D* deciding to stop the rollout, and that they just needed a reboot to complete the process. There have been plenty of reports that people had to force a reboot to complete the process. Perhaps the units did not reboot on their own because D* did not want them to complete the upgrade.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that they have received (meaning the download, not the activation) the upgrade in the last 3-4 days?


Huh? The phone call authorizes the install, which in turn, causes the reboot. The more reasonable theory was that D* hit "pause" on the roll out for 2 weeks while they went from 6.3 to 6.3a, causing the schedule to be delayed. That took the original 10/5 date out to 10/19. I'm guessing they just took the original table of service ID's and dates, and just pushed all the dates back 2 weeks. I highly doubt they'll stop again in the short term. They'll want to get everyone to 6.x so that if 6.3b,c,d... are needed, they're working from a smaller base than bringing people from 3.5f, 6.3 and 6.3a all up to the latest patch level. It is much simpler for them to just get to 6.3a and go from there.

My $0.02, but without confirmation from D*, your theory is just as valid as mine.


----------



## henryld

litzdog911 said:


> There have been reports at dbstalk of folks getting the 6.3a upgrade as recently as yesterday, so I don't think they've stopped the rollout.


I looked and did not see any that specifically stated receipt in the last few days. Not saying you are wrong, I just could not find any.


----------



## SHOMan

JoeSchueller said:


> Huh? The phone call authorizes the install, which in turn, causes the reboot. The more reasonable theory was that D* hit "pause" on the roll out for 2 weeks while they went from 6.3 to 6.3a, causing the schedule to be delayed. That took the original 10/5 date out to 10/19. I'm guessing they just took the original table of service ID's and dates, and just pushed all the dates back 2 weeks. I highly doubt they'll stop again in the short term. They'll want to get everyone to 6.x so that if 6.3b,c,d... are needed, they're working from a smaller base than bringing people from 3.5f, 6.3 and 6.3a all up to the latest patch level. It is much simpler for them to just get to 6.3a and go from there.
> 
> My $0.02, but without confirmation from D*, your theory is just as valid as mine.


Maybe I got my series of events wrong. As I stated, I do NOT have the download, I have forced calls and still have nothing. My understanding was that you needed to have the thing calling home to get the download and once the thing is downloaded, a subsequent call authorizes the actual installation as you say. Except for whether the phone is required to download the update, we are in heated agreement.

As a software guy, I find it difficult to comprehend the logic of continuing to roll out a version that is known to have a number of significant problems. The only reason to do this would be as you say, it would require only one update package if everyone was on the same version at the commencement of a rollout.

That said, we know that 6.3a was being rolled out to 6.3 users AND 3.1.5 users at the same time. I know when I flash the firmware on computer devices, it overwrites, without respect to whatever version came before. It should be no different on the HR10. I disagree that we all need to be at 6.3a before this problem gets solved. Even if we all upgrade to 6.3a, the "base" is the same size. We ALL need 6.3b or whatever they call it.

So, a couple more pennies from me. I do agree that until we see what they do, all of this is just educated guessing.


----------



## SHOMan

TonyD79 said:


> Well, not quite. We all got the download, it is when we get the authorization to install it.
> 
> I know that the audio problems were reported long before I got my authorization and I forced the call myself and did the restart immediately after the call. I had forced a call the night before with no authorization, so I can definately say that they were still authorizing units as of October 4 in the morning.


If we all got the download, and I forced calls up to and including October 4, then why do I not have 6.3a? Phone line is working and completing calls just fine. Even forced restart just in case, and NADA.

With respect to the timing of the reporting of bugs and your authorization, I chalk that up to the "non-rapid response" D* seems to take when problems are reported. "Never heard of it before", when I know for a fact that significant numbers of folks have called it in. At this point, we have some confirmation that the problem is now being worked on.

So, the question is, has anyone be authorized in the last 3-4 days (October 6-9)?


----------



## SHOMan

henryld said:


> I looked and did not see any that specifically stated receipt in the last few days. Not saying you are wrong, I just could not find any.


As did I. I can't find any specific mention of an upgrade that occured after the evening of the 4th or wake up to find it on the 5th.

Can anyone point to such a posting?


----------



## unclebrownie

I still have 3.1.5f and have had audio dropouts all along both in DD 5.1 and with it turned off mostly on the so called Network HD chs .


----------



## vtfan99

SHOMan said:


> If we all got the download, and I forced calls up to and including October 4, then why do I not have 6.3a? Phone line is working and completing calls just fine. Even forced restart just in case, and NADA.


Several posts on this forum indicated that rollout would not be complete until October 19. You will have to be as impatient as the rest of us that D* hates until that magic 10/19 date.


----------



## vtfan99

hefe said:


> Tried to force another call. My TiVo refused to call and just displayed, "Give it up already, would you?"


Mine exhibited similar behavior...although no text was displayed. The only thing it showed was a big middle finger with DirecTV written across it.


----------



## SHOMan

vtfan99 said:


> Several posts on this forum indicated that rollout would not be complete until October 19. You will have to be as impatient as the rest of us that D* hates until that magic 10/19 date.


Well, I am not really being impatient. My statement that I did not have the update was in response to the person who stated we ALL had the update on our HR-10s waiting to be activated. I do not believe this is the case.

For now, I will gladly plug along with my dropout-free 3.1.5 unit. What good are folders and speed if you can't watch a show without audio problems?

I am still waiting for someone to find a post the validates the notion that the 6.3a rollout continues. I think they have stopped the presses.


----------



## henryld

SHOMan said:


> I am still waiting for someone to find a post the validates the notion that the 6.3a rollout continues. I think they have stopped the presses.


As do I. Maybe Earl can confirm or deny?


----------



## fasTLane

This has been an embarrassment to someone, I should think. Saving face and coming up with answers and fixes should be a priority. 

After all, this was, until recently, the cutting edge in media hardware.


----------



## JoeSchueller

SHOMan said:


> Maybe I got my series of events wrong. As I stated, I do NOT have the download, I have forced calls and still have nothing. My understanding was that you needed to have the thing calling home to get the download and once the thing is downloaded, a subsequent call authorizes the actual installation as you say. Except for whether the phone is required to download the update, we are in heated agreement.
> 
> As a software guy, I find it difficult to comprehend the logic of continuing to roll out a version that is known to have a number of significant problems. The only reason to do this would be as you say, it would require only one update package if everyone was on the same version at the commencement of a rollout.
> 
> That said, we know that 6.3a was being rolled out to 6.3 users AND 3.1.5 users at the same time. I know when I flash the firmware on computer devices, it overwrites, without respect to whatever version came before. It should be no different on the HR10. I disagree that we all need to be at 6.3a before this problem gets solved. Even if we all upgrade to 6.3a, the "base" is the same size. We ALL need 6.3b or whatever they call it.
> 
> So, a couple more pennies from me. I do agree that until we see what they do, all of this is just educated guessing.


SHO... this isn't like firmware, much more like an OS upgrade where you can't delete any of your programs or files, yet you need them all to migrate to the new database structure. It is very different than flashing firmware, you can't risk frying the existing data, so it has to be a managed process from a known version.

I agree, rolling out something with obvious bugs seems dumb, but the failure rate isn't 100%, and the nature of the problems are inconsisten, so I'm assuming they're having problems isolating the issue.


----------



## georgemoe

Was out of town on 9/27 and when I returned around 10/2 had the msg that I would get 6.3 soon. Forced a call and then noticed the "pending restart" msg. So I got 6.3 around 10/5 but still do not have 6.3a yet.


----------



## Jeffk9

According to Direct TV as of 10/10/06, due to numerous audio issues and assorted other bugs, they have halted the 6.3 upgrade until further notice. I can't say it 100% true, but it is what Direct TV just told me.

If anyone hears any conflicting info. Post!


----------



## tellis100

I got some sort of upgrade that replaced my bloop bloop with HA HA.


----------



## Brett Jason

I thought I was in luck today. I dialed in and it was sitting on "Loading Data 1% " for a long time (5 mins). When I looked again a few minutes it said "successful"


----------



## SHOMan

JoeSchueller said:


> SHO... this isn't like firmware, much more like an OS upgrade where you can't delete any of your programs or files, yet you need them all to migrate to the new database structure. It is very different than flashing firmware, you can't risk frying the existing data, so it has to be a managed process from a known version.
> 
> I agree, rolling out something with obvious bugs seems dumb, but the failure rate isn't 100%, and the nature of the problems are inconsisten, so I'm assuming they're having problems isolating the issue.


Point taken. Yes, I knew that it was more than a firmware upgrade, and that the database structure had to change to support folders and such. I should have been less lazy when typing. I still view the software upgrade as an overwrite, it has to be more or less. The database structure change is clearly an upgrade process and I was wrong to lump it in like that.

I guess my main point is that we only have 3 flavors to deal with when the fix comes out. 3.15, 6.3 and 6.3a. Surely the "upgrade" code can determine which tasks are required on each version. Simple blocks of code.

IF Version = 3.1.5 then
DO database upgrade 
Install new OS 6.3B
ELSE
Install new OS 6.3B
ENDIF

Obviously we can't be sure of how this upgrade works unless we are coders at TIVO or D* advanced techs.

Thanks for calling me out on the over-simplification.


----------



## newsposter

random reboot today..6 3 must want out pretty bad


----------



## bjheels

Just got the update! I had turned off the PC being used for PPP via Serial yesterday. I turned it on since I missed my regularly scheduled call at 4:00 this afternoon. I forced the call at 6:00 and, voila, Pending Restart. I restarted only find a message that the install takes an hour. My wife is going to be pi***d when she finds out that she did not get the first 15 minutes of some Celebrity Dancing show.


----------



## JRAllas

JRAllas said:


> I received the Wed 9/27 message that 6.3 was coming. I've been forcing calls and restarting about every other day. Tuesday night, 10/03/06, I forced a daily call about about 11:00pm and received a Pending Restart. I restarted and the install began. I was fully upgraded to 6.3a and watching TV by 11:45pm.
> 
> I did not receive ver 6.3. My upgrade went straight from 3.1.5f-01-2-357.
> 
> Zip code 60403 (changed from 60435 on 8/1/06)
> Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
> 
> I finally have my long awaited folders and quicker response. Looks like they beat the 10/4/06 rollout date. I'm a happy guy.


A co-worker has yet to receive 6.3 or 6.3a... He bought his HR10-250 almost two months ago.


----------



## TivoinTexas

receieved today after forced call at 7pm central time. zip 762**


----------



## ckelly33

on the particular download that results in activation of 6.3: is it a longer call than normal?


----------



## MikeHDTulsa

My oldest receiver just got the pending restart after manually dialing in tonight. My other HR10 received the update last week. Guys I think the reason there are so many problems with audio drop outs is from the processor not having enough speed to handle the hard drive reads and writes wth the HD content. Look at the old version of software and how slow the guide would get if you had 2 HD channels on. It would take 30 seconds just to show one guide page but if you had 1 SD channel on it just takes 5 seconds. If it was a software bug all the receivers would be messing up but with just some units having problems it is just a borderline problem of not having quite enough processing power.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa

As far as the dial in time to activate the software update on my newer HR10 it did not take any longer than a standard dial in. Just a matter of them telling the unit to load the new software that is all ready on the hard drive.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

Received this AM after many forced calls (last one being 12:01am) Zip 29732


----------



## ericlovestivo

Just got pending restart on one of two units.

Some insight into when new serial numbers get triggered...

I am a forcing daily call addict; I'll admit it. So I forced many calls on this same unit a few times yesterday, probably three or four after 1pm ET including one at 9pm. So one call this morning at 8am did the trick. That must mean that new numbers are sent out in the middle of the night and only one call will do it. Keep the faith.


----------



## newsposter

still no master update on post 2...so much for monitoring this to torture myself by zipcode


----------



## Lee L

I also got the long loading data this AM. I figured ther ewould be a message or something, but no message and no pending restart.


----------



## jennifer

Pending restart message this a.m., new software installed.

I now have folders and no apparent audio dropouts.

I don't notice a huge difference in speed - yet.


----------



## hefe

Still waiting. I forced a few more calls yesterday, and my TiVo filed for a Temporary Restraining Order.


----------



## jennifer

hefe said:


> Still waiting. I forced a few more calls yesterday, and my TiVo filed for a Temporary Restraining Order.


Your 'tagline' should read "Will Post for 6.3a"


----------



## joe mama

Forced call yesterday, 10/10/06, pending restart. 6.3a installed last night (no previous 6.3). Haven't had time to play with it. Zip 94XXX.


----------



## Lee L

jennifer said:


> Pending restart message this a.m., new software installed.
> 
> I now have folders and no apparent audio dropouts.
> 
> I don't notice a huge difference in speed - yet.


Use the grid guide or try to set up a SP.


----------



## alaskahill

Damn... just as I was reconciled to leaving my phone screen alone until the 19th...
Looks like it is back to forcing daily calls.

By the way my Tivo and I had a chat and it agreed not to take any legal action about my abusive behavior just yet...


----------



## ckelly33

I have two HR10's and neither has updated despite numerous forced calls. Today when I went to force a call I got an on-screen message which (unfortunately) I skipped over due to my thumb being faster than my brain. The message said something about a pending restart at 2am...I forced another call (due to my speedy thumb), which "Succeeded!" then did a restart, NOTHING! 

Did the (accidental) forced call screw up my pending restart OR do I have to wait until 2am? If my forced call is successful in triggering the update, instead of SUCCESSFUL, it'll say PENDING RESTART right?


----------



## cover

I've been forcing one call on most days, including yesterday. Today I forced a call, got the pending restart message and the software is installing now. 

Its on the DirecTV logo screen where it has been for several minutes and claims it may take on hour. Output is stuck at 480p. On component out, everything looks normal. On HDMI, the color palette is very wrong - the DirecTV logo is a burnt orange color.. Hopefully this is just strangeness with the startup and HDMI will be OK once the install is finished.

Minutes later....

The install finished. HDMI is OK. Had to turn DD back on and turned groups on in the NP list. Everything looks fine so far.


----------



## AstroDad

finally got it on one of my two today. Everything appears fine so far. The call to authorize the install was really fast, but the followup call afterward had a pretty large download and took a good 20 minutes (logos and such i think)


----------



## tcloyd

Got the update. 55379


----------



## compupod

My first of 3 units got updated at 7am. I was at 3.1.5, not hacked. 029xx. This if my only leased unit, and newest, only 3 mos old.


----------



## thebishman

One of two updated today. 666XX
Bish


----------



## Bruce61

I forced a call at 9:45 pm on the 10th and I got pending restart. Updated like a charm. Zip Code 91360 (Thousand Oaks, CA)


----------



## ethan

forced a call at 5:31 this evening then again at 11:16. sometime between then i got my upgrade authorization. restarting as i type. woot! btw, unhacked 3.1.5f (one of the first batches) in 85XXX.


----------



## flynxx

Forced call at 3:00 am, both now have upgrade.

98531


----------



## astayton

I live in 6262* and got mine last night.


----------



## JoeTiVo

Got my update last night. 53072

Forced a called and got the pending restart. Restarted and all is well. Nice purple folders. 

The upgraded seems to really be rolling out now...


----------



## hefe

I picked up my remote to force another call, and my TiVo grabbed me by the earlobe. Pinched me real hard, almost twisted my ear off. I think it's trying to tell me something.


----------



## Lee L

Did it drag you though camp to Charlie Utters place and lock you in a cell?


----------



## power3960

Mine is updating right now. 95758 Area Code.


----------



## dhines

got it last night on my second of two boxes . . . i am truly a happy man.

91406


----------



## davetroup

A bunch of forced calls every day for the past several weeks. No upgrade. I finally figured it out... you're all playing a joke on me, there's not really an upgrade, right? Good one, guys. How'd you get DirecTV to cooperate by sending that "upgrade is coming" message to bait the hook? I fell for it completely!

Now I'm just going to sit in front of the TV and cry.


----------



## hefe

HA! In your face, TiVo!

Didn't want to give it up...well, I persisted and persisted. I wore you down. You begged to be left alone. You finally figured out how to get me off your back.

You gave me the upgrade. We can be friends again,


----------



## Cheezmo

My second HD Tivo got it today. 2 for 2 now. Over and out.


----------



## jrock

I just received 6.3a on my origonal HR10-250 that was a pre order. Still no upgrade on my newer HR10-250.

06475

-Joe


----------



## Arkie

Holy smokes, I may really be the last to get the upgrade. Don't worry, I'll turn the light off when I leave.

And then there was one.....................


----------



## drew2k

Arkie said:


> Holy smokes, I may really be the last to get the upgrade. Don't worry, I'll turn the light off when I leave.
> 
> And then there was one.....................


Nope. You're not alone. I'm still here. Two boxes, no upgrades.


----------



## johnnny732

Does anyone with a modified unit have the update?? People that have bigger or two hard drives in their unit, are there reports of those units getting the update? Just wondering, Johnnnny


----------



## webini

Got my upgrade today - 04086


----------



## bustergonad

Arkie said:


> Holy smokes, I may really be the last to get the upgrade. Don't worry, I'll turn the light off when I leave.
> 
> And then there was one.....................


Still no upgrade here either.

Roy


----------



## newsposter

thought i was gonna get it..call scheduled for 517pm...i forced at 430...then it still said next call at 517....then bad modem and i forced again..no love...and actually it didnt update even thought it was 521..weird


----------



## GerryFR

I received the 6.3a-01-2-357 software update on 10/11/2006. I did nothing to get the update faster. I just checked the System Information and found the TIVO was pending restart. I restarted and the sytem software was updated.

My Zip code: 92XXX


----------



## Kamakzie

Forced a call tonight and noticed the downloading message stayed up on the screen a little longer than normal. Sure enough its installing now...


----------



## shaown

Yay, just got pending restart in 06831... its installing now 
-Shaown


----------



## litzdog911

johnnny732 said:


> Does anyone with a modified unit have the update?? People that have bigger or two hard drives in their unit, are there reports of those units getting the update? Just wondering, Johnnnny


Many folks have reported no problems with updates on larger or two-drive HR10-250s.


----------



## btwyx

litzdog911 said:


> Many folks have reported no problems with updates on larger or two-drive HR10-250s.


Like me. I got it in the first few days.


----------



## themoviebuff

Forced a call got mine last night, gotta love having folders and speedy menu finally, now if I could just get decent HD locals. I Need to upgrade my antenna.

Zip Code 53590


----------



## SonyFan123

My HDTivo did a restart, and then when it powered back up I saw a message about Tivo installing an update, and then it restarted again with a message coming up that it would take an hour to install. I'm going on to bed, but I guess this is my system finally getting the upgrade.

Zipcode 29xxx


----------



## tubsone

Got it!.....91***..........Folders and Fast.......Finally.


----------



## bpdp379

94550 zip, round three of the pre-order thread...


----------



## HofstraJet

Still no love for four of my HR10s in 33071....only one has it, and it was the one which got the 6.3 first and then was immediately updated to 6.3a.


----------



## Rognish

Just wanted to let you guys know. I received the update last night and I rebooted the receiver. I was so excited about getting the update but I should have expected it would come down the pipeline 1 day before I swap out the hr10 for the hr20  

Zip Code 43065


----------



## CfKid

Got my upgrade this morning. 41xxx zip.


----------



## jrock

litzdog911 said:


> Many folks have reported no problems with updates on larger or two-drive HR10-250s.


I have a 300 GB Weaknees second drive upgrade and mine went fine. (knock on wood) Now Playing is faster, resorting wish lists is much much faster now. Folders are awesome.

I have a feeling anyone that was having random reboots before the update and had problems after may have HD issues. I had lots of random reboots several months before my weaknees upgraded hd started making a clicking noise then failed. It was almost 2 years later and out of warrantee but weaknees has a $99 replacement out of warrantee program so I sent both drives back to them last winter and they sent them back ready to drop in. Ever since theres been no reboots and it's been working really good including the update I just got.

-Joe


----------



## hiker

Don't know if this scenario has been reported before, but one of my units upgraded from 6.3 to 6.3a.


----------



## vtfan99

D* still hates me here in 23xxx....not really sure why I list my zip as it has nothing at all to do with anything. Its simply that D* hates me....after a forced call, if they could flip me the bird rather than say "succeeded", Im fairly confident they would.


----------



## smimi10

Don't feel bad, they hate me too.  

For awhile I stopped forcing calls, and thought I would let it do its thing. But I got impatient. So I started forcing calls again, but still no luck.

Mike


----------



## bradfjoh

Got it last night... Forced a call at 10:19p PST and went to bed thinking it wouldnt' do anything since it hasnt' every other night. Woke up this mornign to force another call and it was already on. So it must have had a pending restart and then re-booted at 2am or 3 am (whatever time that is)...

I'm in Tempe, AZ -- Unhacked Tivo.


----------



## tivoboy

still nothing here, upgrade to 2 drives, 940xx


----------



## T-Wolves

I've been forcing 2 calls daily for a couple weeks now. Forced a call last night, no love. Forced one this morning, and got the "pending restart" message. Restarted the receiver, and after it finally came back up, I didn't see any folders or get any message that 6.3 was installed. Was going to look at it further, but had to go to work. Hopefully 6.3 will install itself while I'm gone today. 

Zip 55126.


----------



## btwyx

hiker said:


> Don't know if this scenario has been reported before, but one of my units upgraded from 6.3 to 6.3a.


I had that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Starrbuck

I have two HR10s, one in the living room and one in the bedroom... For the past several weeks I have been forcing a daily call on the living room unit. Needless to say, it's still on 3.1.5f. Last night I checked the bedroom unit and it was on "Pending Restart"! I forced a restart and it appears to be working fine. It also was moved into the living room to be the main unit. 

BTW, I am in zip 760xx.


----------



## trehutch

The title says it all, does anyone know when the new batch of serial numbers get released each day to authorize for the upgrade, just curious

Trevor


----------



## mlisowski

Just got it on one of my receivers, with one more to go.

92xxx


----------



## desulliv

mlisowski said:


> Just got it on one of my receivers, with one more to go.
> 
> 92xxx


Audio dropouts to follow. . .


----------



## sloan

I got mine.
I almost didn't notice it. I was checking twice a day.
I gave up, and then BOOM, it was there.

GroupBy/Folders is nice.
Menu is faster.

No issues recording:
Smallville
Office
Earl
ER
(all OTA)
and some
ESPNHD VaTech/BC game last night.

................................................................................


----------



## billmar

Got it in 208xx this morning.

Of course, I got it on the box that is malfunctioning and "stuttering" (see my other post) and I'm about to send back to D*.

Argh


----------



## GFJay

Got it today. 58201 zip (although that seems totally meaningless!)

Season pass changes and menu are much faster. Haven't noticed any problems yet.


----------



## smith13

Finally got it today @ 48036 but it only loaded on 1 receiver. Now I still have towait for it to load on the main t.v.


----------



## Fahtrim

billmar said:


> Got it in 208xx this morning.
> 
> Of course, I got it on the box that is malfunctioning and "stuttering" (see my other post) and I'm about to send back to D*.
> 
> Argh


Don't send it back..........just put in a bigger hard drive. Or I'll give you $50 for it.


----------



## jpeckinp

Got my update this morning. Love the faster guide and have not experienced any problems.


----------



## CPU_Nurd

Hope this is the right place for this, my upgrade blew up and they are sending me a new unit, not clear if it's a HR10-250 or a HR20, the story changes every time I ask where is it ? it died 2:30am Yesterday, endless loop rebooting and going up to the getting ready to upgrade page. 
I'm having withdrawal, where is my HD-DVR...


----------



## leesweet

I'm still waiting for 6.3a on my first box; it's working fine on the second. Forced a call this AM and no go on the first one. However, I now recall that the 'first' box was actually replaced once and had to have a new access card (moved the card failed). Thus that card is newer than the one in my second HR10, and that's why my 'first' unit hasn't upgraded yet. 

I guess those of us with relatively recent cards are still 'sometime between now and next Friday...'.


----------



## DeWitt

From everything I've read here the selection process is random. Many of us with the earliest units are still waiting along with everyone else.


----------



## jennifer

T-Wolves said:


> I've been forcing 2 calls daily for a couple weeks now. Forced a call last night, no love. Forced one this morning, and got the "pending restart" message. Restarted the receiver, and after it finally came back up, I didn't see any folders or get any message that 6.3 was installed. Was going to look at it further, but had to go to work. Hopefully 6.3 will install itself while I'm gone today.
> 
> Zip 55126.


You will have to set it to show the folders.

IIRC, I didn't get a message that 6.3 was installed.


----------



## cougfan

Forced a call last night. "Pending Restart". Upgrade didn't appear to have any problems. Experienced my first DD 5.1 drop about 10 minutes later. Also, the buffer and recording got completely screwed up. The 1 hour show I was watching shows up as a 16 min recording in the description and a 42 min recording on the onscreen timeline. Once it reaches 42 minutes, the timeline indicator jumped back to the beginning, but the show continued. Interestingly, if I tried to rewind, it jumped to the beginning. If I tried to fast forward, it reverted to the first 42 minutes of programming. Very odd.

After about 10 minutes of messing with it, it restarted on me, and now everything seems fine -- so far.

No noticeable problems with the other recordings (both pre and post update).


----------



## finaldiet

Just got the update at 3:30 pm. Took 30 mins. for everything to complete. Now to figure out favorites,season pass,etc. 60452 area code.


----------



## ciucca

got it on 10/13 630pm EST 07090


----------



## USAFSSO

Got it today. 88310


----------



## dondrake

Got it today after many, many forced calls. My HD Tivo is an older unit, got it when it first came out...


----------



## landltv

Got it 10/12/06 after forced call at 6:00 AM. Seems ok so far. Zip 07735.

This is on my newer machine (4 mos old). Still have not received it on the 1 yr old.


----------



## T-Wolves

jennifer said:


> You will have to set it to show the folders.
> IIRC, I didn't get a message that 6.3 was installed.


Yep, thanks, for some reason I expected the default display to be the folder view. Easy enough to fix.

No more forcing calls - 6.3a in the house.


----------



## gquiring

No 6.3 update in 07747 yet. Considering how many audio dropouts I already get I wonder if I really want 6.3.


----------



## jdec141

Just got the pending restart on my second forced call today(4:30 pm then again at 12:30 am) through the serial ppp. Zip 38016(not that it matters)


----------



## RetroHarley

Stumbled upon this thread by accident and noticed all of the hyperventilating going on so I had time to kill and decided to force a call.

Downloaded, rebooted check the version, there it was.

Folders = GREAT!
Speed = GREAT!

Jumped out and started watching regular TV, went to OTA channels and NO SOUND. Went to ESPN HD, NO SOUND!

Stated surfing all the channels, NO SOUND ANYWHERE!!! GRRRR!

Started to call DirecTV and before calling decided to check the connections.

Whew, the digital audio out cable was dislodged, reconnected and all is fine.

No audio dropouts...all is well!

55401


----------



## sanjokidd

got the upgrade last night after forcing a call 

94587..


----------



## davetroup

I got it! I got it! Forced a call at 5:30 pm, nothing... forced another one at 11:48 pm and I GOT IT!!!


----------



## johnnny732

desulliv said:


> Audio dropouts to follow. . .





gquiring said:


> No 6.3 update in 07747 yet. Considering how many audio dropouts I already get I wonder if I really want 6.3.


I have been getting Audio dropouts on 3.1.5f lately. The Audio dropouts have nothing to do with the new update in my opinion. Johnnny


----------



## FourDoor

Finally!!! After how many weeks of waiting and forcing 2 calls a day, I am now at 6.3 after forcing a call tonight.


----------



## kchristy

I have 6.3a! Zip code 91030. What does it do?


----------



## iandrysdale

So far it has worked well here in S. FL.


----------



## whsbuss

Finally. Forced a call this morning and now waiting for the update to be installed. YIPPIE!!


----------



## djb61230

Got the update this morning after forcing a call. Yippee!!! Haven't watched enough to see if the audio buffer overflow is a problem.

Really like the UI changes, folders, channel receive/favorites and the added speed.

Hope the rest of TC gets the update soon (if you want it).


----------



## henryld

Got this AM after forcing a call. Will reserve judgement of the benefits/faults until I have used it for a while.


----------



## DLiquid

Just forced a call and got it on one of my HR10s, restarting now. CA 9430*


----------



## aphex187

Got it this morning in 89521/Reno, NV


----------



## onella

Got the update this morning after a forced call (zip 85614) . So far everything is good. I did notice that the digital autio out was set to 'Digital to PCM' so I left it that way for now.
About two months ago I played a previously recorded program and noticed the audio was missing. I changed the audio out to stereo (not DD) and the audio came back. I think if you record in DD it also records in stereo as well. At least in my case it did.


----------



## edlex

Don't bash me if this has been covered before but if the unit says "pending restart" do I have to unplug it and reconnect or will the unit restart by itself if I leave it alone?

Sorry if this is a stupid question just don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## hiker

Go to the Restart menu and select Restart the Recorder. Or wait until 2am and it will auto restart.


----------



## btwyx

It'll restart on its own if you don't. I restarted it myself so I'd get it sooner and it'd restart when it wasn't going to be recording anything. If you do restart, make sure you have half an hour or more before the next recording.


----------



## dscott72

I haven't gotten the upgrade yet, but I was wondering if I have a scheduled recording set for 2:00 am every evening (Mon-Fri), could that be interfering with getting the 6.3a upgrade?


----------



## btwyx

I doubt that would cause a problem, but you may want to force the restart at a more convenient time if you see its pending restart.


----------



## jfulford

How do you force a call? Is it simply the "Make Daily Call Now" option under Settings, then Phone?


----------



## btwyx

jfulford said:


> How do you force a call? Is it simply the "Make Daily Call Now" option under Settings, then Phone?


That's it.


----------



## jfulford

what do you watch for then? If it comes back as "Successful" and still has the 3.1 software, is there anything else to do or look for?


----------



## btwyx

jfulford said:


> what do you watch for then?


Pending restart is the magic phrase.


----------



## DonQijote

Got it this morning in 605xx ILLINOIS 

Wow!...The speed difference is great. Folders a very nice wecome addition.


----------



## khark

Just loading on my second machine right now after a forced call in 83127. I have had it on my other machine for 6 weeks or so.


----------



## mattpol

Got it last night!!!!! 10019.


----------



## jpenneck

Finally ! Got one out of 2 last night, forcing a daily call now on the second box. Zip is 80126.

...

Just forced a call on my second unit + reboot & Voila! Both Tivos now running 6.3a.


----------



## duanej

Got it last night! Seems fine. 98115.


----------



## THXpro

782xx received 3:43am


----------



## Regina

After THOUSANDS (no exaggeration) of forced phone calls, going back to AUGUST (!) I got 6.3a this morning on my "downstairs" HR10-250. Weird, though, because the "upstairs" machine got the on-screen message first but has yet to receive the update.
Should have known...just "let it be..."  
Folders are SWEET and the machine is fast fast fast! No problems so far! YAY! :up: :up: :up: 

edit: both machines are unhacked, zip 46250
2nd edit: and did I mention I got 6.3a on the "downstairs" machine WITHOUT forcing a call???? I actually went to force a call and saw "pending restart!" DERP! HA HA HA!


----------



## Big Daddy P

Have any of y'all got the update who do not have the phone line connected all the time? 

In other words, Have you gotten it by manually connecting the phone line ONLY to force calls?

Thanks


----------



## Happyfeet

Mine came in last night. 64870


----------



## jskamm

Grrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## bldxyz

I sat down this afternoon to watch a little baseball, and as I pressed the Tivo button twice, I thought: today, I'll post my sarcastic remark that I don't really believe in the 6.3 update at all, since I haven't received it yet, still.

Then I noticed that the Now Playing menu had "Press Enter to change sort options" at the bottom. I knew this to be a sign of the update, and sure enough, 6.3a was delivered at some point since yesterday!

It seems like the Now Playing List and other menus are faster. That's my perception.

94110.


----------



## btwyx

Why do you press TiVo twice? You must have a remote with a List button on it.


----------



## RichsSat

Got it in 92081 last week....

Yay for audio dropouts.....

I do not have folders for some reason... Any ideas as to why I wouldn't???

At least it is faster...


----------



## tbb1226

RichsSat said:


> I do not have folders for some reason... Any ideas as to why I wouldn't???


You activate/deactivate folders by going to your Now Playing List and pressing the number 2 on your remote.


----------



## Rollo27

I have 2 units. One I paid a grand for, the other I got free 10 weeks ago. The free one is on my patio without a phone line. I run a line and force a call on it every 5 to 7 days. I did so today and got the upgrade. The main unit has not gotten the upgrade. I figured the older unit would get it first. 32065.


----------



## lostman72

Well my 2nd unit got the update today after a forced call. Well I am very happy with the 6.3a so far. No troubles here.


----------



## Jeff412

Big Daddy P said:


> Have any of y'all got the update who do not have the phone line connected all the time?
> 
> In other words, Have you gotten it by manually connecting the phone line ONLY to force calls?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I received the update yesterday. I only connected the phone line to force a call. The download portion of the process only lasted about 5 seconds and then the long awaited "Pending Restart" appeared. Now I have speed and folders. Finally.

Jeff


----------



## bldxyz

btwyx said:


> Why do you press TiVo twice? You must have a remote with a List button on it.


Uh... Well! You showed me something new.

Fact is, I was a many-year DirecTivo owner before getting the HD Tivo earlier this year. I have long used a Harmony Remote for my living room set up, and I never even noticed the new "List" button on my new remote before.

So pressing TiVo twice is just habit. I don't know if I will juggle the arrangement of buttons on my Harmony to create space for the List button, though. Just not quite enough buttons on the Harmony for my liking.


----------



## tem

when the **** am I gonna get my update ??

this is getting very annoying.


----------



## eddieb4me

Left Tuesday afternoon 10/10 and came home Thursday afternoon 10/12 and 6.3a was there. Zip is 92673. 

Very very fast relatively speaking and love the folders!! Takes about 5-10 seconds to record a show now instead of about 3-5 minutes before. 

If there were two things I could have asked for in this release, it would have been speed and folders, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Budget_HT

tem said:


> when the **** am I gonna get my update ??
> 
> this is getting very annoying.


Having the new release, along with severe audio dropouts and sporadic reboots, might be even more annoying.

I have one with and one without. Only the without is stable right now (and its phone line is unplugged until I see evidence of fixes for these showstopper problems).


----------



## litzdog911

My HR10-250 finally updated to 6.3a today. So far so good. Hoping that I don't have the DD audio dropout problem.


----------



## bigroot

Just got the upgrade sometime between 9:30 pm Saturday and 6 am Sunday, so DTV must be upgrading over the weekend. Installing now!


----------



## Twister18

Finally got the updrade between 12:00am and 7:00 am. Installing now. 612XX Illinois.


----------



## hiker

Another unit upgraded to 6.3a this Sunday morning. This proves that they are sending 6.3a to selective HR10's on the weekend since I made several calls on Sat. and only got "Succeeded".


----------



## NjOlds

I got it yesterday at around 1:30PM after a forced call. No problems yet. Zip 10462


----------



## Arkie

finally got it this morning......


----------



## wildbill129

Forced several calls yesterday...nothing.........forced one first thing this morning....whoo hoo "pending restart!" Loaded new software with no problems. No audio dropouts yet, folders and speed increase are welcome additions! :up: 

96001 (Northern Cal)


----------



## Packertivo

Received after forced call this moring on one of my two units. I tried yesterday as well and nothing. Unfortunately, I really could have used the upgrade on the other unit for the folders. I was really thinking I was going to have to call DirecTv on the 19th to ask them what is going on. As others have stated, its is great to be an A-list customer.


----------



## Crypter

I got 6.3a a couple of days ago I am in zip code 55xxx


----------



## Yontto2

Bought a HR10-250 from weaknees, received Friday, activated Friday. (10/13/06).

Forced call 10/15/06, saw pending restart, rebooted and 6.3 was installed. Zip code 32564


----------



## TonyM

Well, forced a call this morning and it finally came in.

I thought us 100% stock boxes that were purchased for $999 we going to be forgotten about.  

Installing now since there's no football I care about on.


----------



## garbec

My forced call finally worked on Saturday. That was after over 3 weeks of daily forced calls.


----------



## kgebauer

I didn't force a call, but this morning 6.3a was up and running (last night still 3.x)


----------



## Ed Dixon

Forced a call today at 2:23 PM. Pending update appeared. Restarted and 25 min later has 6.3a installed and running.

Have been forcing calls every day for some weeks. Call yesterday did not work, but call today picked up the update.

Zip here is 24211

Ed


----------



## guptasa1

Forced a call this afternoon (3:30 or so...dunno exact time) and got 6.3a - up and running! Zip 16365 here (Northwest Pennsylvania).


----------



## BigJ52

Just forced a call and got the Pending restart message. Restarting the recorder now.

Hopefully it will work!


----------



## thumperxr69

Finally after countless forced calls I received it overnight. Zip 62613

T


----------



## newsposter

went away 2 days and my older machine got it 19xxx. Now hopefully other one will soon as i love 30 second SP reorgs (70+passes) and all the other hidden gems. Like the similar program feature under info. Guide is superfast as are all menus.


----------



## BigJ52

BigJ52 said:


> Just forced a call and got the Pending restart message. Restarting the recorder now.
> 
> Hopefully it will work!


Took about 25 minutes for it to restart but it's working like a champ now (knock on wood).

Going to love not having to wait forever every time you want to record something.

Also like the folders aspectin the NP list as well.


----------



## f2k

95014, 3.1.5f -> 6.3a. Pending restart appeared today. 

Update (with Tivo-branded graphics in places) took about 25 minutes. Virgin, newly-received refurb with no previous recordings or other usage.


----------



## Willy

Well, whaddu know? Pending restart 2PM Sunday 10/15/6. So....restarting now. 902xx. good luck.


----------



## BuckNakd2

I thought for sure I'd be the last one to get it. I figured just before midnight on the 19th, or whatever the latest date is, I'd finally get the pending restart message.

I've been forcing multiple daily calls with no luck so I gave up last Thursday. So I leave it alone for a few days, go away for the weekend, and bam! There it is waiting for me Sunday afternoon.  

So far so good. No problems yet. :up:


----------



## Morris Herman

93108

I also got it but do not know when. There was no message stating that it was installed but I had one clue(my 30 sec skip was gone) and the Guide included channels I don't get and deleted before. 
I then verified it by seeing 6.3a as the software version.

I do notice the speedup but it is not that dramatic and I do like the folders for organizing my recordings.


----------



## kbohip

FINALLY! I dialed in a couple of hours ago and got "Pending restart"!


----------



## SCDrJ

On final step of installing now...

926xx zip code, but I don't think it matters.


----------



## Brett Jason

yesterday was the 1st day I didn't force a call in about 2 weeks. Just forced one this morning and I got it! zip 020xx


----------



## sluciani

Forced a call on two HR10's this morning and both reported "pending restart". Now all 3 of mine have 6.3a. I suspect today may be "d-day" for everyone's machines, because my two units updated today were over 1 year apart in terms of when I installed them.


----------



## leesweet

Still don't have it on my 'newer access card' unit. That card isn't more than six months newer than the other unit, which received the update last Tuesday or so. I'm wondering how the rollout actually is progressing, since you'd think they sold a ton more of the HR10s recently with the price drops than 'back when' when us early adopters paid $999 (or $899 at VE) or a bit less six months later for another unit. Point is, there are only three or four more days to go here, depending on how you count (are we totally done at 11:59 PM 10/18? or 11:59 PM 10/19? or what?).


----------



## Ivan1670

It's not D-Day for my unit, forced a call and still no love for me


----------



## LlamaLarry

Got it on my leased HD TiVo yesterday while I was out of town (figures).  Came home to a 'Pending Restart' which was followed by a 'yippee' and a manual reboot. Everything seems to be fine so far, but the bedroom TV does not put out or record DD so I may not hear the dropout problem.

One more box to go...


----------



## sluciani

leesweet said:


> Still don't have it on my 'newer access card' unit. That card isn't more than six months newer than the other unit, which received the update last Tuesday or so. I'm wondering how the rollout actually is progressing, since you'd think they sold a ton more of the HR10s recently with the price drops than 'back when' when us early adopters paid $999 (or $899 at VE) or a bit less six months later for another unit. Point is, there are only three or four more days to go here, depending on how you count (are we totally done at 11:59 PM 10/18? or 11:59 PM 10/19? or what?).


I guess there is no rhyme or reason to it. One of the units upgraded this morning had a card that I activated Saturday, just two days ago, which is why I thought today might be d-day. /s


----------



## Big Daddy P

the update has come to my machine! If you smell-el-el-el, what 
Directv... is... cookin'!

Get to use the grid guide again. 

Hello, it's me. I've been without you for a long long time!

Think I'll do a little gzotsky dance. Clear the floor, y'all. Here I go........ Ooops, think I pulled my back out! Damn it's tough getting old!


----------



## broken back

Forced two calls this morning. First called failed, second call received pending restart.
I did restart and waiting for update to finish, says may be up to one hour for update to complete,
Zip 75238


----------



## utvnut

Not here. 2 units, 2 calls=0 updates.


----------



## durl

Got it on 10/13 after forcing a call. Love the faster guide and folders. ZIP 370xx


----------



## gaspanic

Finally got it on one of my units this morning. Hopefully the other will be upgraded soon.


----------



## dvs2000

33076


----------



## kkluba

How do you do the 30 second skip again? It's been so long I forgot and need to put it on my 6.3a box.

thanks..


----------



## whsbuss

kkluba said:


> How do you do the 30 second skip again? It's been so long I forgot and need to put it on my 6.3a box.
> 
> thanks..


While playing a recorded program:

Select->Play->Select->3->0->Select (should hear 3 bells to confirm).


----------



## kkluba

whsbuss said:


> While playing a recorded program:
> 
> Select->Play->Select->3->0->Select (should hear 3 bells to confirm).


Thanks!

Maybe I could get an answer faster next time


----------



## no-blue-screen

Finally!

Forced call on 10/13 and no go. Forced call in this morning at 11:45am and got the pending restart.

Zip 20723 - Laurel, MD


----------



## jskamm

zip nadda zero zilch!


----------



## Charlutz

Got it on one of my two units on 10/14. Zip 21044, Columbia, Maryland.


----------



## bpratt

Finally - got it this morning. 84107


----------



## DLR

My first unit was purchased within 30 days of the initial release. My second unit was purchased last summer. So far neither have updated despite forcing calls 2-3 times per day. Other than setting up a Ouija board I am beginning to believe the update train may be leaving me behind!


----------



## BlueMonk

75024.... Still don't have it.

Finally tried to force a call last night. I did this even though that the daily calls had been going through fine. Last one was less than 24 hours ago and showed 'Succeeeded'. 

Anyway, it would not let me force a call because it was 'Updating.' Not sure if this is a good thing or not.


----------



## A J Ricaud

91745

Got it today on my second unit. Got the first one a couple of wks. ago.


----------



## no-blue-screen

I am in the process of creating an image of my unit. Anyone interested? Check the following thread on the underground forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=322231


----------



## Rollo27

My watch is over. Forced a call this morning and got the update on my primary and oldest receiver. The secondary, and three month old unit, updated two days ago. 32065.


----------



## newsposter

what will you do with all your free time now?


----------



## johnnny732

So, I ordered the UFC Live Pay Per View this past Saturday night. I noticed 3 or 4 long audio drop outs during the Live fight. I am running 3.1.5f sofware. None of my HR-10's have revieved the updates yet. But it seems the audio dropouts are getting worce with each passing day. Johnnny


----------



## dscott72

newsposter said:


> what will you do with all your free time now?


Was just thinking the same thing, once I get my upgarde and everything is kosher, I wonder what I will do with all of my free time.


----------



## robertwallace

My receiver crashed this afternoon. When it rebooted it had 6.3a. I guess that sorta makes up for crashing.


----------



## codespy

Been forcing 2 calls a day for the last month.

Forced first call today at noon and got the pending restart message.

This is my 2nd of 2 units upgraded to 6.3a, virgin unit, 3 months old, leased, got it free with the Sunday Ticket Scandal.

Life is good.

I just wish they kept the thumbs up, down, up, 7, 8 code in there somewhere.

I'll take the speed of the unit anyway.

No audio dropouts on any of my units to this point. My first unit was upgraded 3 weeks ago.


----------



## KungFuCow

Still no love here.. guess I'm at the end of the upgrade line.


----------



## curbside

Got my update today! 941**


----------



## GDN

Finally got it here - 75248 - just knew I was going to be the last - guess its getting close to it - have 2 other friends in Dallas - neither of them have it yet though either.


----------



## smith13

You are not last. I am in Michigan and I am still waiting for the second hr10-250 to get it.


----------



## TomVo

940** My hr10-250 just rebooted to 6.3a right after tonight's football game. Odd choice of time to reboot!


----------



## desulliv

TomVo said:


> 940** My hr10-250 just rebooted to 6.3a right after tonight's football game. Odd choice of time to reboot!


That was an odd football game.


----------



## KungFuCow

smith13 said:


> You are not last. I am in Michigan and I am still waiting for the second hr10-250 to get it.


That would imply one of yours already has it. Therefore, you are in front of me


----------



## ECEGatorTuro

OMG a miracle has occured tonight... I have received the 6.3a update! Woo Hoo!!!

I called in at 4:55pm MST and got the dreaded successful message so I had decided not to call in tonight. As I was flipping through the painfully slow guide, I said what the hell and tried it again at 10:30pm MST and low and behold I had to blink twice when I saw "Pending restart". I just couldn't beleive it!

I restarted and BAM, I had 6.3a. I was so excited I even took some pictures of the upgrade in progress!

The guide is WAAAAY faster and I LOVE my new folders. THANKS TIVO and D*!


----------



## gohawks63

Rebooted at 2AM 10/17

No problems

60 zip


----------



## kbohip

newsposter said:


> what will you do with all your free time now?


Wait for 6.3b to come and hopefully fix this *%&$ rebooting problem 6.3a has infected my machine with.


----------



## BOBCAT

Just forced a call on all 4 hr10's. The last one returned "pending restart". 1 down, 3 to go! 
Waiting for this upgrade is like waiting for TiVo to start recording after pressing record. It comes very slow. 
At this point, D* should just press the button and let all the rest of the machines upgrade to 6.3X


----------



## daviddsims

Nothing here yet after numerous forced calls. Probally will never get it!


----------



## fasTLane

Funny, this thread is full of folks all excited about getting their upgrade with others compaining that it isn't here yet. 
However, a different thread is warning against the upgrade and how bad 6.3a has plagued their units with dropouts and reboots etc. 

What is going on?


17 days unplugged and counting ...


----------



## ke3ju

Forced a call yesterday morning, got the pending reboot message. I rebooted, and it installed with no problems.

18360


----------



## BlueMonk

Got it yesterday with no problems. Never forced a call it just showed up.
75024


----------



## jpsawyer

Finally got 6.3a last night 2AM. Restarted, and so far no problems with rebooting, audio, or anything else. MUCH faster menuing and navigating from screen to screen...


----------



## Cabinwood

I got it last night on one of my receivers. One down, one to go!


----------



## fasTLane

Jeanne in Georgia,

I see you have had no problem with the 6.3a upgrade. How long on your first receiver?

Congratulations. This is encouraging.


----------



## DeWitt

Got it Sunday. Started spontaneous reboots last night. Tried a C&D but it has been running all night. Will use Instant Cake to go back to 3.15 tonight. 

Can't decide if I should pull the phone line and wait for 6.3b or let it upgrade and then force a C&D to start fresh rather than risk the upgrade again.


----------



## jon777

Received this AM -- restarting now. 07030.


----------



## JLWINE

6.3 at last! 6.3 at last! Thank god almighty 6.3 at last!


----------



## drewcipher

fasTLane said:


> Funny, this thread is full of folks all excited about getting their upgrade with others compaining that it isn't here yet.
> However, a different thread is warning against the upgrade and how bad 6.3a has plagued their units with dropouts and reboots etc.
> 
> What is going on?
> 
> 17 days unplugged and counting ...


The drop outs do not seem to be a 6.3 problem, entirely. Many people have been getting them on 3.1 too, myself included. In fact, the machine that did get 6.3a last week has been better about drop outs than my 2 3.1s. My second machine is currently restarting to upgrade. 2 down, 1 to go.


----------



## jskamm

succeeded :down: :down: :down:


----------



## helmdawg

I still haven't received the update, however, I did a clear data and to do list and my HR10 been working pretty good.


----------



## Leila

zip code: 99801 (Juneau, Alaska)
HR10-250, updated to 6.3a at 10:23PM AST, Monday, 10/16


my second HR10-250 still has not upadated...


----------



## Barry Klass

Zip 53188 upgraded to 6.3a during the day on Monday 10-16/06.


----------



## leesweet

Just to close the circle on my posts here (since many are commenting on the schedule in several threads...), got my second one done, the 2x400 GB unit, no problems at all. Approx 40 shows, 400 GB in use, took 45 minutes from reboot until done reloading from satellite.


----------



## Nolzman

Zip 30115 (Atlanta Area). Got the Pending Restart this morning. One of two are now updated. Just hoping it didn't mess anything up.


----------



## johnnny732

fasTLane said:


> Funny, this thread is full of folks all excited about getting their upgrade with others compaining that it isn't here yet.
> However, a different thread is warning against the upgrade and how bad 6.3a has plagued their units with dropouts and reboots etc.
> 
> What is going on?
> 
> 17 days unplugged and counting ...


I don't have 6.3a yet. I am haveing lots of Audio drop outs and my unit is rebooting all on it's own. The Audio drop outs have been going on for the past couple of weeks and the reboots started about 4 days ago. I STILL WANT MY UPDATE!!!! Johnnny


----------



## kevank

Just got it in 543**. 

K


----------



## Mr.Pibb

Got it this morning
43035 (Columbus, OH area)
Wife called me at work and said there were a bunch of lines on the screen, I had her push the up arrow to cycle through the resolutions and it came back to life.


----------



## fasTLane

johnnny732 said:


> I don't have 6.3a yet. I am haveing lots of Audio drop outs and my unit is rebooting all on it's own. The Audio drop outs have been going on for the past couple of weeks and the reboots started about 4 days ago. I STILL WANT MY UPDATE!!!! Johnnny


Sounds like you need more than an update.  My unit has never had these problems in years of viewing. Knock on wood. Waiting for 6.3(next).


----------



## Richard Chalk

I have 3 units. One updated about a week ago, the other two still waiting.

ZIP 29693


----------



## johnnny732

fasTLane said:


> Sounds like you need more than an update.  My unit has never had these problems in years of viewing. Knock on wood. Waiting for 6.3(next).


I have NEVER had these problems in years of viewing either. I know it's NOT the unit because my other unit (in the same house only on a second dish) is doing the same things at the same times. The reboots only happen if the unit is turned off or in Stand by late at night. As far as the audio drop outs, it's not all the time but when it does happen it happens on both units and both units are on a differant dish. This is rare but it is happening on both of my units with no updates so I figured I would report it. Johnnny


----------



## thewarbrd

Got 6.3a yesterday morning (10-16) from 3.1.5... I hadnt forced a call since friday morning... Took about 15 mins from the time I told it to restart to do its thing and be back to ready. Zip 306XX


----------



## Paperboy2003

one updated 2-3 weeks ago, another still waiting in 07869


----------



## codespy

This should really IRRITATE some here who have not received it yet, but....

I posted 3 weeks ago 1 unit of mine received the 6.3a.

I posted yesterday my 2nd of 2 received it around noon.

I also have a spare HR10-250, not activated with an unmarried, expired P5 access card and have been forcing calls on this too.

Well, tonite I forced another call and got the pending restart and rebooted and loaded the 6.3a update.

Again, the IRD is NOT activated and I got the update. I have this unit as a spare in case one of my main two units crash.

Not trying to pour salt in the wound, but I thought it is interesting how the rollout is being handled.


----------



## rayfurdinski

Received the 6.3a update sometime last evening! My HR10-250 is running very nicely now. Man... am I much less of a friggin' ogre... didn't realized how much this was affecting me emotionally! <sniff, sniff> I'm a NEW man!

Zip 98034


----------



## jmhmcse

yep... 6.3a (finally!!)

800xx


----------



## steve0296

Finally got the update tonight - 926xx. Folders, faster menus and guide - very happy - at least until those temperature warnings kick in...


----------



## KungFuCow

Still nothing here.. Im telling you.. Im the last number on the list.


----------



## btwyx

KungFuCow said:


> Still nothing here.. Im telling you.. Im the last number on the list.


You and a freind of mine. I've been telling him about it since I got 6.3 before the first weekend it was out. He was looking a bit depressed about it today.


----------



## Mechanic420

I got mine this morning or the day before... not quite sure exactly when. 941xx.

I like the folders in the List, and the speed is a lot better! What took them so long!


----------



## photokev

October 18th and still no update. I spoke to DTV a few days ago and they claimed that everyone should receive their update by October 19th.


----------



## poppagene

got it overnight in 20817


----------



## jeffloby

got it this morning. 37757


----------



## Tennesotans

Well.. after forcing two-a-day calls... nothing. I will try again this evening... I look to be in
the last boat  [my hd tivo is a year old in 55xxx zip code, brunette, green eyes
and apparently baaaaad Tivo-Juju]


----------



## dscott72

photokev said:


> October 18th and still no update. I spoke to DTV a few days ago and they claimed that everyone should receive their update by October 19th.


I'll believe that when my unit finally gets 6.3a. I have been calling out 5 and 6 times a day to get the download.

For those of you that have it, how long does the telephone call usually last when you finally have gotten the software?

Just curious.


----------



## dscott72

Tennesotans said:


> ...brunette, green eyes
> and apparently baaaaad Tivo-Juju]


Might be bad Tivo-Juju but you sound delicious.


----------



## newsposter

having unplugged 2nd unit in case i get more dropouts, does that mean even if a take a few weeks/months to plug in that the auth. call will still be there waiting for me?


----------



## BGLeduc

Finally...87xxx.

I will miss those thrice a day forced daily calls! Have not had a chance to really do anything other then reset DD and my favorites. Guide is faster, but then again, I never had an issue with the guide before. Folders? BFD....

The real test will be re-ordering my Season Passes. It won't let me access the SP's right now...says it is still acquiring data from the sat.

Hope I do not start getting audio drop outs. Never had 'em before.

Brian


----------



## srt

showed up yesterday 96093.
Quick as heck!! Seems like channels I receive needs work, as all channels are there...


----------



## bsgoren

I forced 2 calls last night and nothing. Then, I forced another call this morning, and voilla...finally got 6.3a (of course 1 day before the final update day - 10/19/06  )!  I guess I may not actually be the last person to receive the update afterall.  All is well...folders, increased speed (I actually switched my guide back to the grid guide...for now anyway). All I had to do was reset my channels I receive and my favorite channels and dolby digital output. Everything else seems fine for now. :up: zip: 331xx


----------



## GalenMD

Same here. Forced calls last night: Nada.

This am, received 6.3 on 1 of 2 units.


----------



## Lee L

I finally got it yesterday on my second unit.


----------



## Fahtrim

Got it, folders turned on. Dolby Digital setting did not have to be reset.

I "heart" folders!


----------



## KungFuCow

I feel like Im the kid picked last for dodgeball


----------



## quadra

Finally got the update this morning.


----------



## mdfuller

I just got the update on my second box. I also got it through Vonage (signed up a week ago). I feel like I won the lottery


----------



## krk502

codespy said:


> This should really IRRITATE some here who have not received it yet, but....
> 
> I posted 3 weeks ago 1 unit of mine received the 6.3a.
> 
> I posted yesterday my 2nd of 2 received it around noon.
> 
> I also have a spare HR10-250, not activated with an unmarried, expired P5 access card and have been forcing calls on this too.
> 
> Well, tonite I forced another call and got the pending restart and rebooted and loaded the 6.3a update.
> 
> Again, the IRD is NOT activated and I got the update. I have this unit as a spare in case one of my main two units crash.
> 
> Not trying to pour salt in the wound, but I thought it is interesting how the rollout is being handled.


  put down the salt shaker and get me a band aid. I'm not going to force any more calls.....

till I get home tonight.


----------



## jrock

Just got it on my Second HR10-250 a half hour ago when I forced a call. Now I have it on both of mine and they work really well, no problems (knock on wood).

06475

-Joe


----------



## Tony Chick

Finally got it in 91403 and I'm not happy so far. Folders are nice but..
1) Many key presses on my Harmony remote are doubled making menus and direct tuning frustrating
2) Grid guide is no faster, still paints cell by cell. Tivo guide is fast, but it always was.
3) Can't get into anything on the Pick programs to Record" menu, it says "Aquiring guide data from the Satellite, wait 30 minutes" at the bottom. Did the update wipe out the guide info?.

Maybe when the "Aquiring" thing goes away, it will speed up. The remote thing will drive my wife crazy!.


----------



## photokev

Tennesotans said:


> Well.. after forcing two-a-day calls... nothing. I will try again this evening... I look to be in
> the last boat  [my hd tivo is a year old in 55xxx zip code, brunette, green eyes
> and apparently baaaaad Tivo-Juju]


I am in 55401. I think that they are saving Minneapolis for last. They must not realize that it is already cold and snowing here... so all we Minnesotans have to do is watch TV.


----------



## BOBCAT

Second box updated today. Seems to play ok. No station logos on the this or the 1st one that updated. 
Has anyone received station logos on there box that didn't have them? 
2 updated, 2 to go


----------



## photokev

Tony Chick said:


> 1) Many key presses on my Harmony remote are doubled making menus and direct tuning frustrating.


Can you elaborate what this means? I also have a Harmony remote but no update yet.


----------



## hiker

Tony Chick said:


> Finally got it in 91403 and I'm not happy so far. Folders are nice but..
> 1) Many key presses on my Harmony remote are doubled making menus and direct tuning frustrating
> 2) Grid guide is no faster, still paints cell by cell. Tivo guide is fast, but it always was.
> 3) Can't get into anything on the Pick programs to Record" menu, it says "Aquiring guide data from the Satellite, wait 30 minutes" at the bottom. Did the update wipe out the guide info?.
> 
> Maybe when the "Aquiring" thing goes away, it will speed up. The remote thing will drive my wife crazy!.


1) Are you using the preprogrammed TiVo IR codes or did you use the learn feature?
2) Grid guide is much faster, wait until the program indexing is finished.
3) Guide data needs to be reformatted with 6.3a.


----------



## Ivan1670

Tony Chick said:


> Finally got it in 91403 and I'm not happy so far. Folders are nice but..
> 1) Many key presses on my Harmony remote are doubled making menus and direct tuning frustrating
> 2) Grid guide is no faster, still paints cell by cell. Tivo guide is fast, but it always was.
> 3) Can't get into anything on the Pick programs to Record" menu, it says "Aquiring guide data from the Satellite, wait 30 minutes" at the bottom. Did the update wipe out the guide info?.
> 
> Maybe when the "Aquiring" thing goes away, it will speed up. The remote thing will drive my wife crazy!.


 I received my upgrade yesterday and the Grid Guide works great.


----------



## Tony Chick

photokev said:


> Can you elaborate what this means? I also have an Harmony remote but no update yet.


A single key press often results in 2 key presses, so I unexpectedly move two lines in the menu, or enter 202 for a channel and get 2002 or 20022. I've upped the inter-key delay from 0 to 300ms and its better but still not 100%. It was fine in 3.1, and with my 2 previous SD Tivos running 6.2 so it seems unique to 6.3. I have the Harmony 659.

Update: Guide is faster now its finished aquiring guide data.


----------



## helmdawg

I received mine (6.3a) last night/early morning in zip 191**


----------



## jrock

Right after I got my update I forced a call and there was a long download and then I rebooted and got my Logo's back that have been missing for ages! So the next call does download the Logo's and a reboot makes them work  

-Joe


----------



## mpmchugh

Finally got my update last night in 90046


----------



## JoeSchueller

Well... finally! Forced call at 11:30 last night... pending restart... restarted and went to bed... poof, a DVR faster than molasses in January this morning. About damn time.


----------



## jeffloby

My Harmony 880 works better now. Guide is alot faster. It loads a page at a time now instead of a line at a time. Overall I am very pleased.


----------



## spooniep

Still no 6.3a for me in Chicago (60641) Maybe I'll be on the 10/19 "everybody" list.


----------



## ironfoot995

Finally! Got 6.3 this morning after forcing the phone call. Got the message "Pending restart". Restarted and now I have it. Just finished re-setting up my favorites. It seems to work much faster now.
By the way, I'm in Norman, OK.

John


----------



## tgenius

Finally! Got Pending Restart on manual dial just now so I'm restarting as we speak, 33183 over here.


----------



## atlantadan

Forced call, and just got it an hour ago

30306 - Atlanta

Took about 20 minutes, but at this time, I see NO differences. 

Was hoping to get channel logos, nope. Screeen guide not faster, 

lets see what happens


----------



## ccaillet

Got 6.3a in 70762 on 10/16/06.


----------



## landltv

Received the update on my second hr10 today at around 12:30 AM after a forced call. No problems on either one so far - 07735.


----------



## sjlush

No upgrade, and my next call isn't scheduled until Friday 10/20!. I forced a call, but no luck. Looks like some of us won't be getting the upgrade by the 19th. Anybody else in this boat?


----------



## Big Worms

sjlush said:


> No upgrade, and my next call isn't scheduled until Friday 10/20!. I forced a call, but no luck. Looks like some of us won't be getting the upgrade by the 19th. Anybody else in this boat?


Yep me too.


----------



## BillyT2002

04901 - finally today!


----------



## spjon

Yep, same here. I just forced call (6:25pm PST) and all I get is the "S" word.  

And it says my next scheduled cal is Fri, Oct 20 at 2:02am. WTH? I thought all of them were supposed to be updated by 10/19? If it's set to make the next call 10/20, then I aint gettin' it on 10/19. 

I think D* is getting back at me for forcing so many calls.


----------



## PowerstrokeHD

spjon said:


> Yep, same here. I just forced call (6:25pm PST) and all I get is the "S" word.
> 
> And it says my next scheduled cal is Fri, Oct 20 at 2:02am. WTH? I thought all of them were supposed to be updated by 10/19? If it's set to make the next call 10/20, then I aint gettin' it on 10/19.
> 
> I think D* is getting back at me for forcing so many calls.


Normally when your TIVO is making calls on its own it only does it every other day. So if you forced a call today then it won't make a call on its own again till Friday.
This does not mean you will not get it tomorrow, but your TIVO has no plans on calling on its own.  So you just may want to force a call tomorrow.


----------



## PowerstrokeHD

atlantadan said:


> Forced call, and just got it an hour ago
> 
> 30306 - Atlanta
> 
> Took about 20 minutes, but at this time, I see NO differences.
> 
> Was hoping to get channel logos, nope. Screeen guide not faster,
> 
> lets see what happens


From what I have read here, to get logos you need to force another call after the update. It should be a somewhat long download. After that call reboot and you should have logos.
Also the guide should get faster once it has reloaded all the data.


----------



## kcl

Both boxes had 6.3a on them this morning. My wife called me at work in a panic, as there was no guide available and she didn't know what to do. Had to wait until I was able to update the received/favorite channels after I got home. First blush it looks pretty good, though. Much faster guide and I really like the folders. I also like the improved way you set the channel list (both received and favorites set using the same dialogue).

95616 - Davis, California.

With that said, I'd already made the decision to switch to Comcast and a couple of series 3 units, and I've already purchased the boxes. Too bad this didn't come earlier, as I may have held off for another 6 months or a year. Oh, well.


----------



## johnnny732

Something tells me hat the 19th is going to come and go and there are going to be alot of people STILL WITHOUT their update. I bet there are going to be all kinds of weird reasons why some units are just not going to take the update. I bet Direct TV is going to be swaping out lots of HR-10's in the next few weeks!!! Just my thought.......I really hope I am wrong. Johnnny


----------



## apoptosis

I just forced a call from zip 554** and got the upgrade. I reset my DVR and am now awaiting installation of the update. There is hope for all in Minnesota!

Apop


----------



## donrb

I got it Monday evening 46XXX.

While on 3.15f I had audio drops and video freezes of 1 or 2 seconds when just watching a channel . Mostly on HD channels but I could swear it did it on SD channels too. Also, when I would switch to an HD channel it the audio/video would stop for a moment then go.

Since the upgrade to 6.3a, I haven't had any audio/video drops or freezes while watching a channel or when changing to an HD channel.

I use component video connections and digital optical out.


----------



## NYHeel

I still have not gotten it in North Jersey. I just forced a call but still nothing.


----------



## gpejsa

Still nothing on either of my boxes as of 10/19. I guess the "everyone by 10/19" rumor is now invalid.


----------



## vtfan99

Just forced a call (6:30AM EDT)...no update. I will force another call tonight (still 10/19) before jumping on the "guess not by the 19th" bandwagon. Still disheartening though...I was really looking forward to getting the update this morning.


----------



## rmax

I finally got the "pending restart" this morning. I had to run out the door to work, so I will have to wait till this evening to reboot and install the update.


----------



## jmsbna

Just forced call and still no update. I have a very early box, when they were still $1000.


----------



## IceBurrg

40515 - Got it last night.

I was all but convinced that the 6.3a upgrade was some sort of internet hoax.


----------



## bclasen

Got it last night - what am I going to do with all my free time? What next can I obsess with?

BTW - worth the wait, folders are nice & speed is improved. Got a few auido drop outs, but I'm not sure it is from the new software. Need to do some more observation.


----------



## smimi10

Got it on the 18th, it looked like. Got home from a business trip and had the "pending restart" message. Rebooted, and so far, everything has been fine. I don't use DD so can't comment on the drop out issue.

Mike


----------



## mroe

I've been trying to force the daily call almost every day with out sucess. It makes the call okay and says succeded, but I never get the update. I called DTV about two weeks ago and they said to call back around the 18th, cause supposedly EVERYONE should have it by then. Well I don't, and they can't tell me why. A big help they were, so I guess I just don"t get it. I can't belive they can address the issue better.


----------



## golfgame

48306

Received the update on 10/1/06

So far no issues...dramatic increase in the guide speed


----------



## kjnorman

Yesterday my TiVo updated to 6.3a.  

I'm in ZIP code 532xx. 

I noticed the the channel settings are quite different and it defaulted me to all channels. After changing the setting, I decided to browse the channels one by one using the channel up/down on the remote to check that I had set my channels correctly. After about 18 or so channels the Tivo stopped responding to me. The TV picture carried on playing by it would not respond to the remote or the front panel buttons. Eventually I had to reboot it by unplugging it from the mains. 

I have never had this happen before so I attribute it directly to 6.3a. So for you out their clambering to get this upgrade, it may not be all you want....


----------



## njdboy

Forced a call last night and got the pending restart. Now I have 6.3a, zip 951xx


----------



## SubMan337

Well before turning in last night I checked the phone status and had a "Pending Restart." Upon rising this morning the first thing I did was to check the software level - now at 6.3.a and I now have folders!
Zip 344XX

Stock HR10-250
Samsung SIR-S4120
Samsung LN-S4092D 40" LCD
Sony Sound Surround System with
Wharfedale Speaker System


----------



## spooniep

Chicago (60641):

Forced one more call last night around 6pm. This time, "Pending Restart", then got the update. Only took about 25 minutes total. So far so good, no dropouts, much faster operations, and I love the folders.

I guess its better late than never.

I haven't tried reorganizing any Season Passes yet, but hopefully that will no longer take the 5 to 10 minutes it used to.


----------



## jskamm

still nuthin here in SoCal... forced 2 calls so far today. The next "scheduled call" is 10/19 at 3:04 pm.. this is the 1st I have seen that happen, it usually kicks back a couple days after a forced call.. maybe thats the golden ticket..


----------



## NoviGator

55068 got it two days ago. All seems to work fine. Love having folders back.


----------



## johnnny732

Well, I just called Direct TV to ask where my update was??? I told them they said I would have it by the 19th for sure!! Well, The person I had on the phone had me power down the unit and power it up and she sai wile it is powering up push 02468 enter. I told her I did that but it's NOT WORKING. She had me do it 3 more times and then asked if she can put me on HOLD wile she looks into the matter. I said NO PROBLEM I waited this long why not another few minutes on hold??? Well, after about 6 or 7 minutes on hold she came back on and said that THEY STOPPED THE SOFTWARE UPDATE DUE TO MANY REPORTS OF SOUND LOSE!!!! She said you will be getting the new up date some time in the future AFTER they fix the sound issues!!!!! Dammmmmm it!!! I still want my UPDATE!!!!! Johnnny


----------



## bwaldron

johnnny732 said:


> Well, I just called Direct TV to ask where my update was??? I told them they said I would have it by the 19th for sure!! Well, The person I had on the phone had me power down the unit and power it up and she sai wile it is powering up push 02468 enter. I told her I did that but it's NOT WORKING. She had me do it 3 more times and then asked if she can put me on HOLD wile she looks into the matter. I said NO PROBLEM I waited this long why not another few minutes on hold??? Well, after about 6 or 7 minutes on hold she came back on and said that THEY STOPPED THE SOFTWARE UPDATE DUE TO MANY REPORTS OF SOUND LOSE!!!! She said you will be getting the new up date some time in the future AFTER they fix the sound issues!!!!! Dammmmmm it!!! I still want my UPDATE!!!!! Johnnny


Sounds like a clueless CSR (shocking, I know). She seemed to think you have a unit other than the HR10, in terms of the power-up stuff.

Unless you don't watch any OTA (esp. FOX), you probably don't want the upgrade anyway. The problems are real, and not that rare. I got it but took it off my machine and reverted to 3.1.


----------



## Replevin

Received it two days ago in 22xxx (VA).


----------



## dleithaus

nada in 59xxx (Missoula, MT). Started forcing calls yesterday. Still nada.
Hey, Direct TV I can shout out to your newest call center in Missoula....
Turn on 6.3a!


----------



## tivoboy

I gotta say, I UNPLUGGED my phone line, I am concerned about the issues others are having and am NOT ready to do a C&D for everything.

anyone else thinking this?


----------



## bwaldron

tivoboy said:


> I gotta say, I UNPLUGGED my phone line, I am concerned about the issues others are having and am NOT ready to do a C&D for everything.
> 
> anyone else thinking this?


Yep. My phone line is unplugged. I got the upgrade but problems drove me back to 3.1.5f (glad I saved a backup image that I could restore).


----------



## Flogduh

mine came in two days ago - Los Gatos CA.


----------



## kevin80302

I have been forcing calls and doing manual restarts for days and days and still no update. 

I gave up and plugged back in my SD TIVO the other day. (I have 3 of the 4 lines coming into my living room.) I did leave 1 coax going into the HD unit. Actually that seemed to speed things up quite a bit but I am not sure why. Today I put the second coax back and it is back to being slow as heck. I'll deal with the audio dropouts just as long as it takes less than 10 seconds at a time for the guide to cycle pages.


----------



## bartcatz

my remaining two hr10-250's were upgraded over night on the 17th.

85255


----------



## DLiquid

My second HR10 was updated sometime during the last few days. CA 9430*


----------



## newsposter

tivoboy said:


> I gotta say, I UNPLUGGED my phone line, I am concerned about the issues others are having and am NOT ready to do a C&D for everything.
> 
> anyone else thinking this?


after a week of pulling the plug on my 2nd tivo, and having watched a good amount of OTA (except fox since nothings on), i have no issues at this time that would prevent me from plugging back in for the 2nd one to update.

next week when fox stuff comes back on, if there's no dropouts i'll probably reconnect


----------



## dleithaus

Made a call this morning. Pending restart was the result. Restarted on menu. Got 6.3a. One problem was encountered. I had a double screen overlay on all screens. Restarted again with normal results except still had the double screens. Called Direct TV. We went through the gambit of setting up the system. Nothing worked to correct the situation. The representative asked me how my TV was connected... HDMI. She left for while and came back and was about to tell me to reset the hard drive (no way!), I interrupted and said let me try one more thing. I disconnected and reconnected the HDMI cable on the back of the box. Double images went away! No HD reset needed. Everything was normal. No other apparent problems. I had to reselect all my favorite channels. So far so good.

59808 up and running.


----------



## Paperboy2003

Forced a call this morning and my second one finally said 'Pending Restart'.

In the process now. All is right in the world again...

07869


----------



## SteveGardiner

Got 6.3a here yesterday. UI is definitely faster now. However I am experiencing constant audio dropouts via Dolby Digital. PCM is fine.


----------



## leftcoastdave

2 of 3 HR10-250's are now running 6.3a

Basic menu activity is much improved. Had to reset DD audio get 5.1.

Zip 93940


----------



## lordbah

Forced a call this morning and got the upgrade. Zip code 14559. I didn't have time to poke around this morning but it looked snappy.


----------



## jtseltmann

Forced a call just an hour or so ago and got the pending restart. Restarted the system and 6.3a is now active and running.

zip 07436


----------



## Cody21

Ditto - got it here... 94530 -- after FOrcing a call and unplugging the box. Took about 15 mins to install.


----------



## acdana

Got it on 10/19/2006 -06333


----------



## Mr Pieces

Just got it on my 2nd HR10-250 last night. - 85255


----------



## vtfan99

Ok...now Im jumping on the bandwagon. Been forcing a call in the morning and evening every day for about 2 weeks and received no update. I just forced a call this evening and didn't get it then either. I had already accepted the fact that D* hates me...and now its official. Updates? Updates? We don't need no stinking updates!


----------



## Mythica

Well I didn't have it this morning and I forced a call this evening and still had nothing. Called D* and talked to the techies and they started talking me though how to turn off call waiting (which I had already done) and basically talked to me like I'm an idiot. Eventually the rep came back and said to power off the unit and then force a call. If I don't have the update in 24 to 48 hours, I should call them back.

Mine is a fairly old unit. It was one of the $1000 models.

Does having digital phone make a difference? The phone calls always succeed. I just never get the updates. I have digital phone through Time Warner.

Oh.. zip 145xx.


----------



## vtfan99

Mythica said:


> Well I didn't have it this morning and I forced a call this evening and still had nothing. Called D* and talked to the techies and they started talking me though how to turn off call waiting (which I had already done) and basically talked to me like I'm an idiot. Eventually the rep came back and said to power off the unit and then force a call. If I don't have the update in 24 to 48 hours, I should call them back.
> 
> Mine is a fairly old unit. It was one of the $1000 models.
> 
> Does having digital phone make a difference? The phone calls always succeed. I just never get the updates. I have digital phone through Time Warner.
> 
> Oh.. zip 145xx.


When you say "powering off" do you mean restarting the unit via the menu option or actually pulling the plug?


----------



## Francorosso

Got the upgrade this morning. 6.3a Zip 70634


----------



## Galley_SimRacer

Finally got mine a few days ago. Now I can unplug the 50-foot phone cord I have running down the hallway.


----------



## packerfan

I finally got mine today. It sure took long enough, but I'm glad I finally have it.


----------



## dscott72

Galley_SimRacer said:


> Finally got mine a few days ago. Now I can unplug the 50-fooot phone cord I have running down the hallway.


I have the same thing hooked up. Long phone cable running along the base boards and by some steps to my unit.


----------



## wyatt9696

just got it at zip 06492 in CT. forced call at 8pm, nothing. then again at 11:30, it's running the setup now.

BTW, believe me or not, my PQ has gotten better. it was good before, but now it's even better. i've heard a few people say this. it's hard to believe. so far, no complaints.


----------



## spjon

Okay, so I called D* cause I haven't received the update. The CSR said that according to her system, my TiVo hasn't called D* since May (when I canceled my land-line phone). Well I've since hooked up my TiVo via serial cable and use PPP to dial through my Win XP box. It makes the call and says that the Call Status is : "Succeeded". 

Now my question is, does this just call TiVo to get their info or does it call D* as well? And has anyone using the PPP method been able to get the upgrade?

EDIT: She also said that I should let the TiVo call on it's own, make sure that I have nothing recording during the hours of 2am-4am, and that they are still pushing out the updates an that It should be on my box by the end of the month. She said that "most" HR10's should have it by the 19th, not all.


----------



## johnnny732

I just called Direct Tv and asked where's my update AGAIN. This time they said they will request a call back from my reciever and I will have it in a few hours!!! Well, I waited 30mins. Forced a call and I NOW HAVE THE UPDATE!!!! Johnnny


----------



## jskamm

got authorized sometime between 12 noon and 10 pm on the 20th.. what to obsess over next


----------



## kevin80302

I forced a call at 6am central time and i'm getting the update now too. 

I guess I get to move over to the "what the heck is up with all these audio dropouts after 6.3" now!!!


----------



## vtfan99

well, D* doesn't hate me anymore. Forced a call at 7:30 am EDT and got the pending restart. Now I have to a good time to reboot.


----------



## jjmpeters

I've been forcing phone calls most everyday with no luck. Last night I checked and the last phone call failed due to handshacking failure. I tried again, and was connected, saw downloaded and the finally PENDING RESTART! Did a manual restart and it installed with no problems.

Zip 46069


----------



## Mythica

vtfan99 said:


> When you say "powering off" do you mean restarting the unit via the menu option or actually pulling the plug?


Pulling the plug. She said pull the plug and wait 15 - 30 seconds and then plug it back in.


----------



## vtfan99

Mythica said:


> Pulling the plug. She said pull the plug and wait 15 - 30 seconds and then plug it back in.


Thankfully, I didn't have to go this route. I got the update this morning and I'm rebooting now. The first Tivo installing screen took about 3 minutes....the DirecTV installing screen took about 10. Its acquiring info from the satellite now, but the whole thing was much quicker than I had expected....about 15-20 minutes from the moment I restarted it. Now I just have to wait for the audio dropouts


----------



## krk502

I forced a call this morning at 8am, not really expecting anything, and this time I got it. So Sometime between 6:30 last night and this morning I got put on the list. So far so good.

451xx 

Gonna go play.


----------



## suXor

Installed last night. 76001

After reboot, picture was jacked. Had to cycle through picture formats (480i/p/720P/1080i) to get it back.

So much faster!


----------



## dscott72

Did my usual morning force call, watched a program, then rechecked status. Pending Restart. Restarted the unit and so far all is well.

30265


----------



## aus

One of my unit's got it, but not the other. What's up with that??


----------



## Paul Wozniak

Forced a call yesterday afternoon, got the update. No audio dropouts, and the guide is like greased lightning compared to before.


----------



## mikeny

I finally got it this morning after a forced call. 

Yesterday afternoon I called D* to ask about the update and the CSR actually said to wait 24 hours and I should get it. Coincidence?

Observations:

1. Grid guide is faster but I'm used to being able to easily check the day's schedule for a given program. I don't see a fast way to do that in the grid guide. Is there a way to do this?

2. Yes, "searching for antenna message" or "no signal" when changing OTA channels. (not a big deal- it flashes for a fraction of a second)

3. Bug still exists communicating aspect ratio to my Sony KD-34XBR960. It tells the Sony everything is 4:3.

4. I changed a recording option for a Season Pass and it took about 30 seconds vs. 1 1/2 minutes yesterday with 3.1.5f. That's still seemed too long.

5. Will watch and listen for audio drops.

Seemed to be no problems here installing on a dual drive unit.

Thanks to everyone on the forum who described the new favorite channels set up screen with the thumbs...


----------



## sjlush

Got it with a forced call on 10/21 at 10:50 am in Philly. At 11:21 watching TV again. Folders are very nice. Speed is wonderful. The rollout continues. Good luck


----------



## photokev

Finally got my update early this morning with a forced call on (10/21/2006 - 3:00 AM) - 55401 Minneapolis. I really did not notice any difference in speed.


----------



## jeffstra

dscott72 said:


> Did my usual morning force call, watched a program, then rechecked status. Pending Restart. Restarted the unit and so far all is well.
> 
> 30265


On what screen do you see the pending restart? I'm still waiting.


----------



## krk502

jeffstra said:


> On what screen do you see the pending restart? I'm still waiting.


On the screen where you force the phone call, instead of "succeeded" it will say "pending restart". I think it will also show in system information under the phone call or data download staus.


----------



## photokev

I was not sure if it would restart on it's own so I forced a restart manually approximately 10 minutes after downloading the update. I assume that it does not begin re-downloading the guide data until after it restarts. (Yes, the guide data got totally erased.)


----------



## Regina

Woke up Thursday morning at 6 am, forced a call on my "upstairs" machine..got pending restart, restarted, 30 minutes later I had a fast machine with folders and life is SWEET! Now I have folders on all 3 D*TiVOs!! YAY!!


----------



## spjon

Well I finally received the update tonight. I forced a call at 7:45pm PST and nothing. I then again forced a call at 8:50pm and... VIOLA!!! Pending restart. This was done using the Serial PPP method as I don't have a land-line.


----------



## buzz93

Got my last night after forcing a call. It said Last Successful Call was on Oct 9 ~6pm so maybe I did get in on their deadline.

yay! folders!


----------



## LeeG

Got it last night!

Looks great, seems faster (not exactly a scientific analysis), lost my "favorite" channels so I need to redo those-

Lovin' It!

Lee


----------



## Mythica

Well, I just got off the phone with D* tech support after not getting the upgrade... again... and they said there must be a problem with the Tivo firmware in my box. They suggested replacing the box and then went on to tell me that there weren't really that many changes anyway. Funny, from what I've been reading, it seems like the upgrade was a good thing (other than the DD dropout). I find it interesting that for one person here, the CSR said they could force the machine to call them to get the upgrade, yet the guy I talked to (tech support) said they have no way of forcing the upgrade. It's all in Tivo's hands. *rolls eyes* At least the box still works.


----------



## HSW

I had the same conversation with advanced tech support. They said they cannot force the update and that I would have to replace my unit with a refurbished one at no charge.


----------



## qposner

The system shows I have 6.3a, but there are no folders. Doesn't 6.3a come with folders?

Actually, I just read you have to press 2 on the list screen. Thanka.


----------



## kanebogin

To those who haven't gotten the update yet - try making a test call first and then force a daily call. I had the same problem on Friday ( it's the 20th and no 6.3) so I called tech support and got told the same thing "you'll need to get a new box" so in desperation I tried a test call first. Maybe a coincidence but worth a try.


----------



## litzdog911

kanebogin said:


> To those who haven't gotten the update yet - try making a test call first and then force a daily call. I had the same problem on Friday ( it's the 20th and no 6.3) so I called tech support and got told the same thing "you'll need to get a new box" so in desperation I tried a test call first. Maybe a coincidence but worth a try.


And after doing the "Test Call" and then the "Daily Call", did your Tivo show "Pending Restart"?


----------



## TomB

Got it in 76034 last night....


----------



## kanebogin

litzdog911 said:


> And after doing the "Test Call" and then the "Daily Call", did your Tivo show "Pending Restart"?


Yes I got "Pending Restart" after the daily call.


----------



## rogue5

20740, I got it Sat night/Sun morning, I havn't seen and problems just yet, but I did just kill my HDMI card. I thought I saw a thread saying that someone was selling new cards or knew how to order them. I did a search but came up with 33 pages because I am searching HDMI  . Does anybody rememder this or am I just wishful thinking...I know about ccs I was just thinking that there was a way to order the card.


----------



## NYHeel

I still don't have it and I just forced a call late Sunday night/Monday morning. It's an unmodified Hr10-250 that has been connected to the phone line the whole time. Are there many others who also don't yet have the update? Should I call Directv? Is there anything they can do about it without sending me a new box? I'm anxious because I got Vonage recently but I don't want to transfer my number and turn off my landline until this update comes through. It seems like I've been waiting a while for it.


----------



## dswallow

NYHeel said:


> I still don't have it and I just forced a call late Sunday night/Monday morning. It's an unmodified Hr10-250 that has been connected to the phone line the whole time. Are there many others who also don't yet have the update? Should I call Directv? Is there anything they can do about it without sending me a new box? I'm anxious because I got Vonage recently but I don't want to transfer my number and turn off my landline until this update comes through. It seems like I've been waiting a while for it.


I just got it on the only-slightly-hacked one of my three units on Saturday. The other two are hacked/zippered so they aren't going to let the update happen until I let it.


----------



## jkast

My first box reactivated 3 weeks ago. My second Hr10-250 reactivated over night. I'm in zip 48642. Both boxes are greatly expanded. The oldest and first to reactivate has a 750gb seagate + a 500gb Hitachi drive. My second box has two 750gb Hitachis.

Interestingly the first box reports that it can record up to 164 hours of HD or 1004 hours of SD ... (under 6.3a). After the upgrade my second box reports it can record up to 1 hour of HD or 1 hour of SD -- anyone know why the slightly larger size is causing this interesting report? (I have well over 60HD movies on that box that can record up to 1 hour of HD)...


----------



## litzdog911

NYHeel said:


> I still don't have it and I just forced a call late Sunday night/Monday morning. It's an unmodified Hr10-250 that has been connected to the phone line the whole time. Are there many others who also don't yet have the update? Should I call Directv? Is there anything they can do about it without sending me a new box? I'm anxious because I got Vonage recently but I don't want to transfer my number and turn off my landline until this update comes through. It seems like I've been waiting a while for it.


Some things to try ....

1. Perform a "Test Call", then force a "Daily Call". Someone reported that worked for them.

2. Try using a different dial-in number if you have more than one local number.


----------



## ckelly33

There are reports everyday of people still getting the update (including today). I have 2 of 3 updated and still waiting on the 3rd. Each report of another successful update makes me a lilttle more comfortable to keep waiting. I ahven't noticed a HUGE difference on the other two anyway. The folders are cool but I don't keep anything on the TiVo very long. It might me a small percent faster.


----------



## Tekki

i received update 6.3a 2:40 This morning. 07735 


no audio drop outs,

thanks D*


----------



## E PAUL

i received update 2:40 sunday am.03079 have not experienced any glitches.


----------



## cheesesteak

Noticed it yesterday. 19103 - Philadelphia.

Folders! Yay!


----------



## mroot

I tried the test call and then the daily call and still no love.

M


----------



## DDayDawg

I don't have a phone line so I was waiting until it seemed to be out to alot of people. Took it to a friends and plugged it up on Saturday, bam, got the update. The speed is soooooo nice, folders rock too.

In Memphis, TN, 38104.

Oh, wanted to add that I actually have LESS audio dropouts with the upgrade than I did before. No idea why.


----------



## NYHeel

litzdog911 said:


> Some things to try ....
> 
> 1. Perform a "Test Call", then force a "Daily Call". Someone reported that worked for them.
> 
> 2. Try using a different dial-in number if you have more than one local number.


I tried the Test Call thing last night. I'll give a new number a try. It can't hurt.


----------



## Bodie

litzdog911 said:


> Some things to try ....
> 
> 1. Perform a "Test Call", then force a "Daily Call". Someone reported that worked for them.
> 
> 2. Try using a different dial-in number if you have more than one local number.


I've tried those to no avail. YMMV though.


----------



## pintnight

I got my update sometime Sunday morning (between 12 am and 10 am). The guide and setting up the recordings is much faster.

No issues with for me.


----------



## Bodie

Update installing now, regular call, no new number, prefix or test call.


----------



## jamieh1

Updating now here in NC


----------



## jeffstra

Why does everyone say they "forced" a call? You're just making a call now instead of when the box had one scheduled. You're not holding a gun to your Tivo, "Call now or your hard drive will be sleeping with the fishes".


----------



## SeeD

I got the new 6.3 software and I am in 48334.

I forced a call, but did not have to use any weapons...just my charm. Hmmm, maybe if I used my charm earlier, I would not be one of the last to get the software!


----------



## HSW

I also finally got the "pending restart" after forcing a couple thousand calls. Its loading now. Hope all goes well. I must be one of the last to get it.


----------



## Booster

I've been trying for weeks like the rest of you...."Succeeded." Damn.

I tried this morning at 11:00 AM PST...same thing. I just tried at 5:30 PM PST - Got it! Its restarting now.

I think they _did_ open the floodgates! YAY!


----------



## litzdog911

jeffstra said:


> Why does everyone say they "forced" a call? You're just making a call now instead of when the box had one scheduled. You're not holding a gun to your Tivo, "Call now or your hard drive will be sleeping with the fishes".


Because that's what it says on the Tivo Phone Menu .... "Force Daily Call".


----------



## puddyhog

Got it today at 5:30 p.m. CDT! Took ~200 calls - worth the wait! 640XX - Outside Kansas City - Keep the faith!


----------



## twaller

Finally got it now....10:30pm. At last....after calling every day for a month!


----------



## az_double_eagle

Got it tonight at about 7:30 PM. ZIP is 85308 (Glendale, AZ - Phoenix metro area).

For the record, I tried the "Test Call" followed by "Make Daily Call" and that actually worked for me! It may have been a coincidence, but it did seem to work (for what it's worth).

One interesting thing was that the "downloading" phase took so long that it actually went off the "Phone" screen and back to Live TV. Didn't stop the download (thank goodness), but after the call hung up, it took about 2 minutes of "installing" before I FINALLY saw the "pending restart" message.

The new install took about 25 minutes for me.

First impression (I'm watching game 3 of the World Series time-shifted off a recording) is that the HD from the OTA tuner doesn't look quite as "crisp" as it did with 3.1f.

Oh, well. I'm happy to finally have 6.3 with the speed increases. I don't use DD or HDMI, so hopefully I'll skirt some of the problems.

:up:


----------



## Iaen23

6.3 installed during the night. I did nothing--I know nothing.


----------



## AbMagFab

So they send this thing over the satellite. As such, calling in does nothing, except that once you receive it via satellite, it gets triggered by a call-in.

So why are people calling in over and over? Once a day will be sufficient.

And lots still don't have it, like me. I just go to mfs/swsystem to see if it's been sent via satellite, and it hasn't, so no need to dial-in.

Plus, the S3 is leaps and bounds better than anything DirecTV has to offer, and Comcast, as much as they are the devil, has way better HD and far more digital channels than DirecTV, that I'm about a week away from totally cancelling anyway. At least I can leave satisfied that they never got me 6.3, on top of everything else.


----------



## bwaldron

AbMagFab said:


> At least I can leave satisfied that they never got me 6.3, on top of everything else.


I think they specifically targeted your machine not to receive the upgrade 

Good luck w/ the S3. If I had a different cable co here, or FIOS had the out-of-market sports packages, I'd be there with you.


----------



## ckelly33

my 3rd machine got it yesterday
i'm now 3 for 3!

Wherever the rumor got started that indicated your box is defective if you didn't get 6.3 can be laid to rest.


----------



## bwaldron

ckelly33 said:


> my 3rd machine got it yesterday
> i'm now 3 for 3!


You have my condolences.

Just kidding. Enjoy the speed, and hope the bugs don't bite ya.


----------



## markrsmith83

Finally got it yesterday. 086xx, one of the $1000 buyers

I had a problem after installation. The HDTivo didn't get odd transponders on 119 until I re-ran Auto Detect Satellites. That fixed it.

Haven't seen any OTA HD yet, so no word on audio issues.


----------



## Mythica

Finally got mine on Tuesday night... and now I want to go back. I've experienced the audio drop out and the rebooting.

Cable is looking better and better with that Series 3.

Zip 145xx


----------



## tennisbum

zip: 90403


----------



## rod456

Mythica said:


> Finally got mine on Tuesday night... and now I want to go back. I've experienced the audio drop out and the rebooting.
> 
> Cable is looking better and better with that Series 3.
> 
> Zip 145xx


Duh, I can't believe those that were aware of all the problems with audio dropout and left their telephone line connected and now want to go back to 3.1.


----------



## fasTLane

rod456 said:


> Duh, I can't believe those that were aware of all the problems with audio dropout and left their telephone line connected and now want to go back to 3.1.


Curiosity kills cats (or some dvr's in this case). The urge *was* hard to resist.


----------



## DAS37

Finally. Zip 91202


----------



## Todd

DAS37 said:


> Finally. Zip 91202


And I guess we'll soon see you complaining about it. I'm glad I pulled the phone line!


----------



## wildbill129

I have had 6.3a for over two weeks now.........NO Problems at all! The speed and new features are great!! :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Todd76

wildbill129 said:


> I have had 6.3a for over two weeks now.........NO Problems at all! The speed and new features are great!! :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


Do you watch Fox OTA?


----------



## harley3k

Todd76 said:


> Do you watch Fox OTA?


I noticed it doing it on PBS OTA todya too...in Dallas.
Watching NOVA in High Def - audio dropped for a good 5 seconds...pretty annoying.

-h


----------



## Dirac

rod456 said:


> Duh, I can't believe those that were aware of all the problems with audio dropout and left their telephone line connected and now want to go back to 3.1.


Well, when people are saying it works great for some and not for others, it was worth trying for me. Didn't work on either of mine... manufactured over a year apart.


----------

